# Lohnt sich Rom überhaupt?



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

Abend!
Wie der Titel schon verrät: Lohnt es sich mit Rom anzufangen?
Ich bin nen WoW- Spieler und hab immer noch die Beta CD von Rom neben mir liegen!
Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich: Lohnt es sich Rom zusätzlich zu installieren? WoW bietete im mom ja nix ich wart nur auf 3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte kein Spam und Flame! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (11. April 2009)

Kann sich ein Spiel überhaupt lohnen? Wenn du Lohn willst solltest du arbeiten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ansonsten lohnt es sich für jeden anders, es ist, wie so oft, Geschmackssache.


----------



## Deadwool (11. April 2009)

ich sehe Flammen am Horizont ...


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> rom ist eigentlich besser als wow.. weil in wow kennt mann alles und rom ist neu und sehr gut
> habe heute mit gm gesprochen der hat sich 10 minuten nach ticketerstellung bei mir gemeldet
> das hab ich in wow nie gehabt
> und housing gildenburgen und duale klassen ist halt schon sehr geil
> ...




"Made in Austria" währ mir lieber aber um das gehts nit :-) 
Also wie ich das sehe könnt ihr Mir RoM nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann werd ich wohl morgen anch der Gartenarbeit gleich ma die Beta CD in den PS reinhaun und kuggne was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir ja vl jmd via TS oder so helfen fürn anfang :-)

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (11. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Breez2kk (11. April 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> rom ist eigentlich besser als wow.. weil in wow kennt mann alles und rom ist neu und sehr gut
> habe heute mit gm gesprochen  der hat sich 10 minuten nach ticketerstellung bei mir gemeldet
> das hab ich in wow nie gehabt
> und  housing  gildenburgen  und  duale klassen  ist halt schon sehr geil
> ...



Komische Argumentation...
Zunächst sei mal gesagt das es Zufall ist in welcher Zeit sich ein GameMaster bei dir meldet.
Das können Zehn Minuten sein, aber auch 5 Stunden.
Desweiteren wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Du beschreibst ROM als free to play Game. Komisch ?! Auch wenn der von dir bezahlte Betrag nicht dem eines 3 Jahre WOW Abbonements entspricht, hast du trotzdem Geld in dein free to play Game (!!) investiert. Und wie schon der Herr über mir bemerkte, zahlst du im Grunde genommen nicht für die Items sondern für die Servernutzung etc.!
Man könnte jetzt noch weiter vom Thema abweichen und darüber diskutieren ob ROM letztendlich nicht auch nur auf die Geldbeutel seiner Spieler zielt.
Mir persönlich hat ROM nicht gefallen, wobei ich hinzufügen muss ich es nicht sonderlich lange gespielt habe. Aber Jedem das Seine.
Naja und zum Thema Bugs. Ich glaube du hast dir vor der Beta die rosarote Brille aufgesetzt und auch nach dem offiziellen Release nicht abgesetzt. Jedes, aber auch wirklich jedes Spiel hat zum Start mit Bugs zu kämpfen und ROM macht da keine Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back at topic:
Ich denke schon das es sich lohnt einen Blick auf ROM zu werfen. Wie bei allen Sachen gilt hier meiner Meinung nach: Geschmäcker sind verschieden !
Also werf die Scheibe ein und urteile selbst, als dir von anderen eine Meinung vorschreiben zu lassen.

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (11. April 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> und es war ein sauberer start ohne bugs und so ...  ( wow aoc ) sind exklusive spiele und haben  bugs gehabt am anfang wie sau ich hab bei rom noch keinen bug gefunden netma in beta
> und rom ist  MADE IN GERMANY!!!!  steht doch für quallität weltweit ^^



Quality in Germany ? scherz oder ^^

Kennste Sacred ? 1 + 2 .... oder Gothic 1-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind natürlich nur grad so spontane einfälle zum Thema Deutschland und Qualität ^^


----------



## Lyx (11. April 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Quality in Germany ? scherz oder ^^
> 
> Kennste Sacred ? 1 + 2 .... oder Gothic 1-3
> 
> ...



Was willst du an Sacred 1+2 aussetzen?
Etwa den misslungenen Kopierschutz?
Das hat wohl kaum was mit der Spielqualität zu tun.
Zudem ist der Hersteller des Kopierschutzes kein "MADE in Germany" sondern mal wieder eines dieser Coop geldgewinngeilheits Produkte von Sony und Microsoft.
Das eigentliche Spiel brauch sich hinter niemanden verstecken, was Qualität angeht.

Nur Gothic 3 war von Bugs verschossen zum Start.
Ansonsten aber hohe Qualität.

Dann kommen noch Spiele wie Spellforce dazu.

Oder wie wäre es mit
Die Siedler
Fac Cry
Die komplette "Cry Engine" die derzeitig in diversen Spielen und sogar in MMOs eingesetzt wird.
Drakensang etc.

Deutsche Topspiele haben enorme Qualität.

Aber RoM ist kein deutsches Spiel.
Nur deutscher Publisher, Support und Übersetzung.
Der Quellcode wird aber in Asien geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (11. April 2009)

Ich würde sagen, dass es sich auf jedenfall lohnt mal RoM anzuspielen. Zu den Gründen meiner Aussage:

1. Es kostet nicht einfach mal reinzuschauen. Es geht dabei also kein Geld flöten. Wenn du dir allerding die Beta installierst von der Heft-CD die du hast (hab ich damals auch so gemacht), stell dich auf einige Patches ein die du noch laden musst. Aber das funktioniert wie bei WoW oder WAR einfach über den Launcher.

2. Es ist nicht notwendig im Spiel auch nur einen Cent auzugeben. Denn es Gibt zum einen den Phirius-Shop, die Währung dafür bekommst du über Daylie Quests und den normalen Itemshop bei dem du mit Diamanten Zahlst. Die Diamanten kannst du dir gegen echtes Geld kaufen ODER im Auktionshaus gegen Gold. Ergo: Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, Farmst du einfach sachen, verkaufst diese im AH und holst dir dafür Diamanten, oder du verkaufst die Gefarmten oder hergestellten sachen im Auktionshaus für ein paar Diamaneten.
Es ist also absolut NICHT nötig echtes Geld in das Spiel zu investieren, auch wenn RoM-hasser das gerne bahaupten.

3. Es gibt Housing. Und das sogar schon ab LvL 1.

4. Es gibt Gildenburgen. Es sollen, wie ich mal gelesen hab, irgendwann auch Gildenstädte eingeführt werden.


So, das wären erstmal die für mich besten Gründe sich mal RoM anzuschauen. Die Grafik ist zwar etwas Asia-Style, aber nicht so extrem wie z.B. bei Flyff. Die Häuser und die Städte wirken sehr Europäisch.


----------



## Flomo (11. April 2009)

In meinen Augen sollteste unbedingt das spiel installieren und anzocken. Es ist aufkeinenfall ein ersatz für WoW, aber wenne mal genervt bist von WoW oder kein bock hast kannste in ruhe mal RoM anmachen und bisschen zocken. Ist entspannend und es ist halt f2p. Du kannst es anmachen wann du willst ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben das spielzeit flöten geht.... Also in meinen Augen machste nix falsch wenne es mal ausprobierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (11. April 2009)

Breez2kk schrieb:


> Komische Argumentation...
> Zunächst sei mal gesagt das es Zufall ist in welcher Zeit sich ein GameMaster bei dir meldet.
> Das können Zehn Minuten sein, aber auch 5 Stunden.
> Desweiteren wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Du beschreibst ROM als free to play Game. Komisch ?! Auch wenn der von dir bezahlte Betrag nicht dem eines 3 Jahre WOW Abbonements entspricht, hast du trotzdem Geld in dein free to play Game (!!) investiert. Und wie schon der Herr über mir bemerkte, zahlst du im Grunde genommen nicht für die Items sondern für die Servernutzung etc.!
> ...




hallo? klar zioehlt des auf den geldbeutel, welches große MMO nicht???? Die sind doch alle von unserem geld abhängig, und dennoch kann ich RoM empfehlen, es mag zwar einige durststrecken geben, aber ansonsten is es bis jetzt spielfun pur^^


----------



## flenders39 (11. April 2009)

WEnn du nur wartest, würde ich kein neues MMO anfangen, aber RoM is DIE Alternative zu WoW. Doch auch wie WoW Muss man natürlich anfangs ne menge Zeit zum leveln aufwenden und 3.1 kommt ja bald. Ich selber spiele nur RoM ohne WoW und würde WoW jetzauch gar net anfangen, nur um 2 Wochen Zeitvertreib zu haben. Wenn schon, dann richtig


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. April 2009)

also rom ist sicher ne alternative zu wow und es ist free 2 play^^

man muss ja das zeug aus dem itemshop nicht kaufen wenn du nicht willst^^ und da zahlst du dann auch für support und die server. die items gibts nur als zusatz^^


----------



## Amor (11. April 2009)

Lohnt Wow sich den noch ???
Was kommt den mit 3.1 neues an Spielinhalt ninzu ???

Lass mal sehen

Ulduar hmm gehst Du dan 7Tage in der woche da rein ??

was wars den noch???

ach ja neue tages q für das kolosseum

Das wars dan schon mit 3.1

Ob das für ein halbes jahr jahr reicht eh vieleicht 3.2 kommt naja denk mal darüber nach


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

Ich hab ja schon im Buffed heft über Rom gelesen das es f2p is ud man sicht diamanten für RL geld kaufen kann. Is aber schön das es auch n AH gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ichs in WoW nur zum einkaufen nutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem thema RoM 2 wochen dann wieder WoW: Ich werd (wenn ich anfange) sicher RoM installiert lassen da ich mir jeden tag am abend eh scho denk : Man scheiß WoW ich kenn alles etc. twinken/farmen langweilgi, Dailys dito... kA mehr was ich dann tun soll => WoW abdrehen => RoM ausdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich werd glaub ich werd heut oder Morgen ma Beta cD installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn mir jmd helfen möchte einfach hier rein schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zusammen lvl'n macht eh mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +

LG


----------



## Farodien (11. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon im Buffed heft über Rom gelesen das es f2p is ud man sicht diamanten für RL geld kaufen kann. Is aber schön das es auch n AH gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hey wenn du noch keinen Server hast: Ich bin im mom auf der suche nach nem partner der mit mir Questet (solangs kein dk is *kotz*) würde, wenns dir gefällt, au gern mit dir die "Werbt einen Freund" aktion machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



@Howjin dich soll einer vestehen...solltest ein Pferd werden!?

Also mich halten alleine die Grafik und die Animationen von RoM ab, da spiele ich lieber Rappelz oder eines der anderen GKartoffelspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Free2 Play ist auch nur eine Illusion bei den ganzen Egomanen in MMO´s, werde in ein paar Monaten mal eine kostenthreat eröffnen mal sehen wieviele dann beim Schuldnerberater waren?


----------



## Vampless (11. April 2009)

Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, es ist Geschmackssache.
Meine Persönliche Meinung ist , das ich es viel besser finde als WoW (Das ich knapp 2 1/2 Jahre gepsielt habe)

Support : 5 Sterne

Quests : 5 Sterne

Pvp : Hab ich nochnicht ausprobiert xD

Mein Fazit : Ich liebe es mit meinen Freunden zusammen zu Questen , Rohstoffe zu farmen oder einfach nur abhängen und reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sage nur ES LOHNT SICH ! Und das ist nur eine Empfehlung ...Schau es dir einfach selbst mal an , einen Blick ist es jedenfalls wert.


----------



## Jogi1401 (11. April 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> und es war ein sauberer start ohne bugs und so ...  ( wow aoc ) sind exklusive spiele und haben  bugs gehabt am anfang wie sau ich hab bei rom noch keinen bug gefunden netma in beta
> und rom ist  MADE IN GERMANY!!!!  steht doch für quallität weltweit ^^



loooool "made in germay" sieht man mal Null Ahnung der kleine .....

Made in Tawain und zwar von Runewaker !!! und das steht für ASIACRAP weltweit !


----------



## Larandera (11. April 2009)

Wie schon andere sagten @ Farodin: Man muss kein Geld ausgeben. Das meiste was man kauft sind die Waffensteine und Rüstungssteine und die Tp/Ep möbel(die man aber auch im P-marken-Shop erhält)

So, nun sind die Waffensteine/Rüstungssteine erstmal nicht teuer. glaub es waren so 20 dias? oder bisschen mehr... muss nochmal nachschauen.
Nun levelt man erstmal auf 50, da es sich davor ja nicht lohnt Dias zu verwenden...
mit lvl 50 farmt man dann Sachen und verkauft sie für wenig dias (Mühle sets gehen immer gut, für wenig dias vorallem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. )

nun hat man, mit etwas farm Aufwand, genug Dias um sich genug Waffensteine und Rüstungssteine zu kaufen und sein, hoffentlich perfektes Set(anderes lohnt sich wie gesagt nicht) aufzuwerten...dannach für P-Marken Versiegelung kaufen und man hat für immer sein gutes Set ohne nen einzigen Euro ausgegeben zu haben..

In WoW farmt man doch auch extrem lang für Verzauberungen etc...warum nicht in RoM für SEts farmen die man dann gegen Dias verkauft? 

Intolleranz und Kurzsichtigkeit finde ich extrem doof^^



@ Jogi...nicht schon wieder *gg*

steht für Asiacrap weltweit? wow xD
hab jedoch nicht den Eindruck das RoM ein Asia Crap ist^^
Allein schon von der Steuerung, die gut umgesetzt wurde(besser als bei jedem anderen Free2Play game, da dort die WASD-Steuerung meist nicht funktioniert).

Dann der Itemshop und die möglichkeit Dias im Ah zu verkaufen/kaufen...gibts zb in Silkroad etc nicht..da MUSS man Geld ausgeben für die Itemshop dinger...in RoM kann man mit genug Aufwand auch ohne Geld auszugeben im Item-Shop einkaufen. 
Die Grafik...ja sie ist nicht perfekt...aber dafür das man nichts zahlt,wayne?  Es fehlen Schatten und Lighningeffekte leider..dadurch geht natürlich viel Potenzial verloren, jedoch auf dauer merkt man es eig nicht mehr, da man sich an alles gewöhnt(ja,so ist die Menscheit^^ anpassungsfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vil kommen die Effekte ja noch =)

Gildenburgen...in einer Gildenburg kann man viel machen... allein schonmal das man in einer Gildenburg auch, soweit ich weis, Möbel aus dem ItemShop bzw P-Marken Shop reinstellen kann und davon alle Profitieren...als Gilde schonmal extrem gut =) hilft schneller zu Leveln. Oder man stellt sie halt in sein Haus^^  Gildenschlachten sind auch geplant, also Gildenburg vs Gildenburg..In diesem System werden 2 verfeindete Gildenburgen in eine Instanz gebracht und man kann sich belagern ... Gildenburgen sind relativ groß und bieten daher genug Platz für Kämpfe und Belagerungswaffen.

Kostüme und Aggregatoren zb...sind auch ziemlich cool =) kosten auch wenig Dias (aggregator nur 6^^) und man hat seine Fav. Style Items =) jedoch erstmal ohne Stats... hat man ein gutes Set was einem nicht gefällt, kann man Aggregator verwenden und alle Stats und Werte gehen von dem alten Item auf das Neue, in dem Fall das Kostüm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm...die Lokalisierung schreitet immer weiter voran =) als ich Epic 2 begonnen hatte war alles auf Englisch, nun soweit alles in gut versändlichen Deutsch =)

für ein Free2Play Game kann man nichtmehr viel mehr erwarten...wer, wie ich, jedes F2P game gezockt hat...der ist in RoM relativ Happy geworden und zufrieden =)

hab 4 Jahre lang WoW (mit F2P pausen) gezockt und nun endlich die Nase voll von WoW...ist ja nichtmehr lustig was aus WoW geworden ist^^
Lotro und Warhammer.. konnten mich auch nicht wirklich halten...
und nun ist es mir zu schade Geld auszugeben für Spiele die ich nur so zum FUn und zum Chatten spiele, da reicht RoM allemal =)


----------



## Diaboli (11. April 2009)

Hi, erstmal ja RoM "lohnt" sich auf alle fälle anzusehen, ob es dir letzendlich gefällt oder nicht ist ne andere Sache. 
Es ist für ein F2P Game recht gut gemacht und hat einige gute Umsetzungen.

2th RoM Made in  Germany??? Nicht wirklich ist wie viele ein Asiatisches Produkt nur für den Europäischen Markt angepaßt. 

3th Keine Bugs?? nun bleibt zumindest ehrlich natürlich hat es wie fast alle online Spiele Bugs nur "soweit mir aufgefallen" 
keine großen. 

4th Gothic ist einfach genial gewesen und Gothic 3 war laut den Programmierern "von den man sich ja naher getrennt hat" noch nicht 
fertig gewesen hätte man ihnenn  noch ertwas zeit gegeben wär es bestimmt nicht so schlimm geworden. 

5th WoW ist schon gut (nur in letzter zeit shr Langweilig) man sollte aber nicht alles mit WoW vergleichen, Blizz traut sich zb nicht was wirklich neues zu machen, 
erst wenn andere was machen und das angenommen wird integrieren sie es auch bei sich. Eigentlich Schade. 

6th sowieso!

7th Wünsche schonmal frohe Ostern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (11. April 2009)

Selbe Frage kannst du dir auch zu WoW stellen, oder du hast sie eigentlich schon direkt beantwortet...
Wozu noch bei WoW bleiben, wenn man so oder so nur noch auf irgendwas wartet?

RoM installieren, patchen, spielen.

Ansprüche an das F2P Spiel anpassen, kein Geld rein pumpen und einfach nur vor sich hin spielen. Diamanten nebenher erhandeln und sparen, irgendwann dann ein permanentes Hottehüh dem Charakter sponsorn mit dem man am meisten unterwegs ist.

Phiriusmarken jeden Tag sammeln, gibt es in jedem Gebiet unterschiedliche Tagesquest zu, das Beste, der Kram für die Quests droppt auch ohne die eigentliche Quest überhaupt haben zu müssen, also kannst du alles nebenher einsacken und bunkern für die folgenden Tage sofern du mal zuviel gesammelt hast.

Heute 1h mal nur mit meinem Level 21 Krieger/25 Ritter diese Tagena Typen gehauen, am Ende 150 Alte Steinplatten gehabt, 100 abgeliefert für die Tagesquests, 50 bereit liegen für morgen...
Dann mal wieder Einkaufstour durchs Auktionshaus für meinen kleinen Kundschafter gemacht, dabei ein nettes blaues Schwert und sonstigen Krempel entdeckt und gleich eingesackt, Runen drauf geklebt, und ab per Post an den Kleinen.

Spiele seit der Beta langsam vor mich hin, bisherige Geldausgaben 0,- &#8364;uros. Das Level 15er Hochim-Set auf Stufe 3 gebracht, restliche Items per Fusionssteine->Manasteine erhöht, teilweise Diamanten im AH erhandelt und den "Glückstrank" - der leider nicht viel taugt - getestet, inzwischen wieder 40 Diamanten rum liegen und spare auf einen Reittiger.

Dabei gar nicht groß was angestellt oder aufs Handeln mit Diamanten eingelassen, einfach hier und da was nettes aufgesammelt und gegen Diamanten verhökert.

Auf die Dummschwätzer und Miessmacher nichts geben, verstehe so oder so nicht was diese Deppen hier noch rum nölen, wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt, geht mit Gott aber geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breez2kk (11. April 2009)

Chaosgamer117 schrieb:


> hallo? klar zioehlt des auf den geldbeutel, welches große MMO nicht???? Die sind doch alle von unserem geld abhängig, und dennoch kann ich RoM empfehlen, es mag zwar einige durststrecken geben, aber ansonsten is es bis jetzt spielfun pur^^



Lesen ...denken.... und dann schreiben. Na klar zielt es auf den Geldbeutel, weswegen ich das kleine Wörtchen "AUCH" eingefügt habe, was zum Ausdruck bringt das auch andere Spiele dies machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (11. April 2009)

Warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen? 

Hauptsache man hat Spaß und da es gratis ist, kannst du es ja wenigstens Ausprobieren. Kann nicht schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza returns (11. April 2009)

spiel rom solange es dir spass macht gratis
geld würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben
es ist es einfach nicht wert


----------



## Garnalem (12. April 2009)

Ein Urteil musst du dir schon selbst bilden. Da es nichts kostet, außer etwas Download- und Installationszeit, kannst du es ohne weiteres ausprobieren. Für nebenbei zu WoW sicherlich ne tolle Sache.


----------



## -jjam- (12. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Abend!
> Wie der Titel schon verrät: Lohnt es sich mit Rom anzufangen?
> Ich bin nen WoW- Spieler und hab immer noch die Beta CD von Rom neben mir liegen!
> Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich: Lohnt es sich Rom zusätzlich zu installieren? WoW bietete im mom ja nix ich wart nur auf 3.1
> ...


ich finde ja RoM lohnt sich echt weil das is ne gute abwechselung zu wow und vertreibt die zeit  bis 3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (12. April 2009)

Nun ich hab mal rom getestet und mir hats net so gut gefalln.

Der asialock mag ich eich einfach nicht pilzleute und andere asia kreaturen wie die löwen ähnlichen drachen nun ist ja geschmackssache die asiagrafik und atmo.

und dualskillung naja wenn du bei nen lvl 50 magier plötzlich auf nen lvl 1priester zum beispiel umsattelst ist dann sehr merkwürtig dann in nen 50er gebiet von nen epic mob umgepustet zu werden.

musst dann zum lvl 1 gebiet zurück latschen und alle pilzdinger umkretschen um dann wieder 50 zu werden.

und die asia gängige praxis für rlgeld dia zu kaufen ist nur aaisafans überlassen und auch nun dias bei ah naja ist net so prickelnd.

ROM ist also nur ein spiel das asiafans zufrieden stellt und westliche spieler total unnütz ist.

und wow ist müll da es lustig wurde  da wohl einer nie wotlk gespielt und den condent mal erlebt den ROM ist keine richtige alternative zu wow ist da würde mir nur HDRO einfallen ne bessere story als rom ne bessere einsteigerfreundlichkeit als bei rom und bessers housing mit gildenhäuser als rom.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (12. April 2009)

Wenn ich mir so manches negattives Posting anschaue, insbesondere das meines Vorposters, dann frage ich mich ob diese Menschen wirklich RoM gespielt haben UND sich mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt haben UND praktische Erfahrung in mehr als 2 Onlinespielen haben.
RoM ist genauso viel Asiagrinder wie es WoW ist, ich lege nahe darüber nachzudenken, sofern das einigen Menschen überhaupt möglich, wie viele Asiaten WoW spielen, die werden dort auch die Hauptkunden sein.
Es zeigt sich wieder das die Leute die zu blöd sind zu lesen, Probleme bekomme siehe angeblichte Level 50 Mages die mit nem Level 1 2nd Probleme hatten, da gibt es eine mehr als brauchbare Anleitung

RoM ist NICHT Fehlerfrei, zu diskutieren wie es bei WoW war ist müssig, da nur ein sehr kleiner Teil den Start von WoW, BC und Wotlk mitbekommen hat.

RoM hat wie im übrigen WoW vieles kopiert, einiges deutlich besser als WoW, einiges schlechter.

Jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung über das Spiel bilden, ich spiele seid 1998 Onlinespiele und habe nicht nur die Seite des Spielers erleben dürfen, versucht eine eigene kritische Meinung zu bilden.

RoM ist WoW in vielen Dingen sehr ähnlich.
Aber genauso wie WoW ist es ein kommerzielles Produkt, und man will damit Kohle verdienen.
Nur kann man das wenn man halbwegs intelligent spielt, bis zum Endcontend relativ leicht umgehen, und im Endcontend muss man sich dann überlegen wie engagiert man spielen will.
Ein Casual sollte eigendlich problemlos ohne RL Ca$h auskommen.


----------



## Haggl (12. April 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> Nun ich hab mal rom getestet und mir hats net so gut gefalln.
> 
> Der asialock mag ich eich einfach nicht pilzleute und andere asia kreaturen wie die löwen ähnlichen drachen nun ist ja geschmackssache die asiagrafik und atmo.
> 
> ...



Wow, so viel Text und so wenig Kommas und Punkte. Zudem stimmt fast garnichts was du Schreibst. Wenn man nicht weiß wie man seine Dualklasse Lvln soll, sollte man die Finger davon lassen. Niemand Lvlt seine Primärklasse bis 50 und zieht dann erst die Sek nach. Das ist einfach nur Kontraproduktiv und zeigt das du niemals so weit gespielt hast.
Zu den Dias per RL-Geld hab ich mich schon ausführlich in meinem vorigen Post ausgelassen.
Das RoM nur asiafans zufriedenstellt ist einfach nur blödsinn. Klar is die Grafik Asialike, aber die Städte haben dennoch einen Europäischen Stil. Schonmal bei Flyff reingeschaut? Da siehst du was unter einer wirklichen Asiagrafik zu verstehen ist.

Und deinen letzten Satz versteh ich nur ab der zweiten hälfte, da einfach die Grammatik zum Haareraufen ist. Dumm nur das du da WoW, HDRO und RoM miteinander vergleichst. Alles spiele die nicht wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun haben. Zudem sind WoW und HDRO P2P spiele und RoM ein F2P Spiel. Von dem her hinken Vergleiche dieser Art doch sehr.

Ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn du das nächste mal über ein Spiel schreiben willst, bilde dir da doch dann bitte deine eigene Meinung und zitiere nicht nur Vorurteile die andere dir ins Gehirn gepflanzt haben. Du hast RoM sicher nichtmal bis Lvl 10 gespielt.

So, das musste ich mal los werden.

In diesem Sinne
Frohe Ostern


P.S. ich hoffe du hast ein Buch über Kommasetzung geschenkt bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (12. April 2009)

RoM ist wirkich nett.
Ein großer Vorteil ist, dass du nicht spielen musst, weil du schon den Monatsgebür entrichtet hast.
Es gibt ja keine ;-)

Ich guck in RoM rein, wenn mir langweilig ist oder ich ein wenig Ablenkung suche.


----------



## Lichtdrache (12. April 2009)

Nun ich hane mich mit rom lange genug auseinander gesetzt um mir meine meinung dazu bilden zu können.

und wenn das housing in rom mit hdro vergleiche habe ich auch recht sieht man das spielerhaus in hdro an dann habe nie so geiles housing erlebt wie da man kann aus haus rausgehn und dann garten gestallten das macht mir da mehr spass als das in rom dort ist nur haus mit einen raum und denn zu machen ist mir zu blöd kein garten und ich kann danach nicht zum gildenhalle laufen wie da, und gildenstädte wie in asiagames? no wai da kann mich hier auch keiner für blöd verkaufen und sagen das wäre geil was draus wird kann man ja bei aoc sehn da haben gildenstädte keinen nutzen.

und die sache rom ist wow ähnlich ist mir so zusagen total daneben gegriffen den wow ist als p2p immer noch besser als die f2p asiagames den wer sowas sagt hat nur rosa brille auf und hat wirklich es nie so ernst getestet wie ich.

also wenn es alternativen zu wow gibt dann ist man nach meiner erfahrung besser mit hdro aufgehoben oder wWAR wenn man pvp will.


----------



## Rorret (12. April 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Kann sich ein Spiel überhaupt lohnen? Wenn du Lohn willst solltest du arbeiten gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ein sehr weiser mann, der den kern des ganzen treffend beschreibt! dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen - entspricht 100%ig meiner meinung!


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

Probieren solltest du es als WoW spieler auf jedenfall wenn dir langweilig ist. Ist wirklich ein gelungenes Spiel.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. April 2009)

Ich hab das schonmal irgendwo hier im Forum geschrieben aber da die Diskussion immer wieder aufkommt:
Der Itemshop ist KEIN unfaires Mittel das nur denen die Geld investieren  offensteht, da es ersten keine Imba-Rüstungen, schwerter, etc zu kaufen sind, es 2. einen Shop für Items gibt in dem man nur Münzen ausgibt die man für tägliche Quests und Minigames bekommt und 3. da man im Auktionshaus mit geschicktem Handel ebenfalls an Diamanten kommt. (Das ist die Währung die man für €uros bekommt)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen MMOs kann man RoM also ohne Nachteil komplett bargeldlos spielen. Zumindest ich kenne kein anderes Spiel bei dem das so ist, deshalb find ichs TOP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. April 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> Nun ich hab mal rom getestet und mir hats net so gut gefalln.
> 
> Der asialock mag ich eich einfach nicht pilzleute und andere asia kreaturen wie die löwen ähnlichen drachen nun ist ja geschmackssache die asiagrafik und atmo.
> 
> ...






Lichtdrache schrieb:


> Nun ich hane mich mit rom lange genug auseinander gesetzt um mir meine meinung dazu bilden zu können. [...]



Öhm erst das Spiel nieder machen und dann posten dass man es anscheinend doch lange gespielt hat?

Und ich frag mich warum RoM hier so erfolgreich ist wenn es nur Asiafans beglücken kann. Ich seh in deinem Kommentar leider nichts sinnvolles.



Lichtdrache schrieb:


> und die sache rom ist wow ähnlich ist mir so zusagen total daneben gegriffen den wow ist als p2p immer noch besser als die f2p asiagames den wer sowas sagt hat nur rosa brille auf und hat wirklich es nie so ernst getestet wie ich.



Wie jetzt doch ernst getestet? o.O


----------



## Lichtdrache (12. April 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> ein sehr weiser mann, der den kern des ganzen treffend beschreibt! dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen - entspricht 100%ig meiner meinung!



/sign

und an vorposter habe eigentlich nur versucht die post mit der geschmackssache  ausführlich und verständlich zu erklären und das draus flammes von euch wurden naja habt es dann wohl falsch verstanden was meine posts ausdrücken wollte.


----------



## Hallo11 (12. April 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> und an vorposter habe eigentlich nur versucht die post mit der geschmackssache  ausführlich und verständlich zu erklären und das draus flammes von euch wurden naja habt es dann wohl falsch verstanden was meine posts ausdrücken wollte.


Ist ja auch nicht leicht zu verstehen bei deiner Rechtschreibung/Grammatik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Ich würde mir einen Duden besorgen.


----------



## Fusie (12. April 2009)

Wer auf 50 seine Zweitklasse nach zieht, hat 0 Plan von RoM, das ist genauso als wenn man in WoW seinen Talentbaum erst ab ~40 entdeckt und dann auch nur halb befüllt.

Mit Level 10 bekommt man seine Quest um die zweite Klasse auswählen zu können, jeder Klassenlehrer in Varanas bietet dazu einen kleinen Text der die jeweilige Klasse ein wenig beleuchtet.
Nach der Auswahl erhält man auch einen Teleport nach Reifort um dort seine Zweitklasse neu zu leveln, dazu muss man eben nicht wieder ins bekannte Startgebiet zum "Pilze klatschen"...

Hier kommt der Witz an der Geschichte, man hat ziemlich fair verteilte Zugänge zu seinem "Haus" und dort wechselt man die jeweilige Klasse per Knopfdruck, also "erledigt" man zuerst alle Lauf- und Bring-Quests mit der Nebenklasse im neuen Gebiet, wechselt dann auf die Hauptklasse für die Töte- und Sammel-Quests, und danach wieder zurück auf die Nebenklasse zum abliefern.
Liest sich nun nach "viel Aufwand", ist es aber nicht, und man levelt so seine Nebenklasse ohne groß Ausrüstung oder Waffen wechseln zu müssen oder sich wieder von Level 1 "hoch spielen" zu müssen.

Sobald beide Klassen Level 15 erreicht haben, kann man in Varanas die ersten zwei Eliteskills erhalten, welche sich je nach getätigter Wahl unterscheiden, dafür muss man eine gewisse Menge Gold und Rohstoffe sammeln/umwandeln abliefern und erhält dafür sein Zertifikat womit man benannte Skills dann erlernen kann.
Level 20, 25 und 35 folgen dann weitere Eliteskills nach bekannten Schema, also Material und Gold gegen Zertifikate, Zertifikate gegen die Eliteskills.
Kleine Anmerkung, man muss zwischen drin die Klasse wechseln um die spezifischen Eliteskills mit der passenden Klasse auch zu erhalten.

Hinzu kommt das man mit der Hauptklasse Zugriff auf eine gewisse Anzahl von Talenten der Nebenklasse hat bzw. deren Boni sich ebenso auf die Hauptklasse mit auswirken - wer da seine Nebenklasse brach liegen lässt... s.o. beschäftigt euch erstmal mit dem Spiel bevor ihr hier rum mault, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern meinen Kundschafter auf 15 gebracht, Yolta-Rüstung eingekauft und auf Stufe 2 "gepimpt", Jass-Armbrust für günstige 21k Gold gekauft und auf +1 per normalen Waffensteinen gebracht, nun ist die Nebenklasse nach o.g. Machart dran.

Im Startgebiet noch ein paar neue Quests endeckt, wie es scheint soll wohl auch das Tutorial überarbeitet worden sein, aber das schau ich mir erst an wenn die Erzdruiden und Schamanen kommen.

Ach ja, zu WoW... wann wurde eigentlich bei denen mal das Stargebiet überarbeitet? Da wird nur die benötigte EP reduziert, eine Überarbeitung würde ja zuviel Zeit kosten...
Selbst in HdRo hat man das inzwischen gemacht und man erhält dort bessere Belohnungen (Waffe, Umhang, Ringe, Farbmittel!) sowie mehr Quests die die Geschichte schön erzählen.

Nichts für ungut, aber WoW ruht sich nur auf seinen Lorbeeren und seiner Marktmacht aus, und das wird hoffentlich in naher Zukunft richtig schön schief gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apadia (12. April 2009)

ich hatte anfang des Jahres mit WOW aufgehört und mich danach nach kostenlosen Alternativen umgesehen.
mit dem Ergebniss das es keine gibt, und zudem das kein Spile an WOW reichen konnte (meine Meinung!)

sämtliche Spiele die damit beworben wurden das man nichts bezahlen muß entpuppten sich sehr schnell als typische Asia Grinder, wo der sinn wirklich nur im abschlachten möglichst vieler mobs bestand.
dazu besaßen auch alle Spiele einen Sogenannten CashShop wo man über kleinen Umweg für Reales Geld einkaufen konnte.
laut den Regeln bekam man keinerlei Vorteile wenn man in diesen CS einkaufte oder nicht, aber in wirklichkeit hatte man drastische Vorteile je mehr Geld man in diesen Shop ausgab...

naja dann stolperte ich über ROM, was zuerst auffiel war eine ziemlich ähnlichkeit mit WOW, daru kam das es kein Grinder Game ist, sondern das es eine Storry und angepasste Questreihen gibt.
Auch die instanzen und anderes waren ein deutlich besser aufgebaut als die in den Grinder Games..

nunja, ich hab mit ROM bereits in der Beta angefangen, und viele Fehler gefunden.
leider muß man aber sagen das das Spiel noch immer sehr viele Fehler und Bugs enthällt, allerdings ist es etwas was man durchaus im auge behalten sollte


----------



## Khard (12. April 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass es sich auf jedenfall lohnt mal RoM anzuspielen. Zu den Gründen meiner Aussage:
> 
> 2. Es ist nicht notwendig im Spiel auch nur einen Cent auzugeben. Denn es Gibt zum einen den Phirius-Shop, die Währung dafür bekommst du über Daylie Quests und den normalen Itemshop bei dem du mit Diamanten Zahlst. Die Diamanten kannst du dir gegen echtes Geld kaufen ODER im Auktionshaus gegen Gold. Ergo: Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, Farmst du einfach sachen, verkaufst diese im AH und holst dir dafür Diamanten, oder du verkaufst die Gefarmten oder hergestellten sachen im Auktionshaus für ein paar Diamaneten.
> Es ist also absolut NICHT nötig echtes Geld in das Spiel zu investieren, auch wenn RoM-hasser das gerne bahaupten.



mhh Inventar taschen kann man auch ohne echtes Geld mieten ?

das hat original nix mit RoM-Hassen/r zu tun, dass hat damit was zu tun das man leute vor dem unsinn warnt.. ich mein, man kann sich das angucken.. aber wieviele leute haben auf max lvl gezockt und dann rum geheult weil es garnix bringt ?

also fazit. angucken und wenn man echtes Geld investieren möchte kann man das spielen.

KOSTENLOS GEHT HEUTZUTAGE GARNIX MEHR.

lg


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. April 2009)

WoW ist meilenweit besser als RoM das steht fest aber in der Zeit in der wir auf 3.1 warten macht es nix aus mal RoM anzuspielen da es auch mal ne andere MMORPG erfahrung bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Hyperia (12. April 2009)

hi leute,
hab hier noch nicht soviele testerfahrungen gelesen, deshalb teil ich euch mal ganz "knapp" meine mit, die ich mit meinem 31/22 Mage/Knight gemacht habe.

ich weis jetzt nicht wie es aktuell ausschaut, aber wesentliches wird sich in dem letzten monat wohl nichts geändert haben.

gut bei Rom ist, dass man bei seinem charakter die proportionen sehr individuell gestalten kann,
leider gibt es zurzeit nur eine fraktion (pvp funktioniert nur über einen knopf der einen für 10min erlaubt, alle spieler ab lvl15 umzuholzen)
aufgefallen ist mir, dass die weiblichen chars gut gestaltet sind, im gegenteil sehen die männlichen chars irgendwie langweilig bzw. kaum unterschiedlich aus, wenn man ihn nicht irgend eine schrille anime frisur verpasst.

zum lvln muss man sich abfinden, dass einige kreaturen sehr schräg aussehen (die fliegenden bälle hasse ich besonders xD, die pilze passen schon)

housing ist gut, leider aber nicht perfekt, nur das eine zimmer und zum erweitern muss man diamanten bezahlen und damit die erweiterung hält hat man schließlich eine diamantenmiete für sein haus. 
appropo findet man keine besseren taschen wie in wow, sondern kann sich für dias nur weitere taschen mieten. (fand ich wirklich sehr schade)

gut ist, dass man schon von anfang an dailys machen kann. besonders kann man sich die dailys gegenstände im ah kaufen. so kann man sich schon für relativ wenig gold seine 10 dailys kaufen und ein lvl einfach so bekommen.

dualklassen und die skill möglichkeiten find ich klasse. leider reset nur über diamanten -.-

permanentes mount nur über diamanten (so wars zumindest noch in der beta) ansonsten für gold eine weile lang leihen.

die quests! ab lvl 20 merkt man, dass wow da mehr abwechslung zu bieten hat. ich hatte noch nie eine eskort quest erlebt in RoM.
gut find ich die miniinstanzen die nur für eine quest ausgelegt sind. ich find das wird immer grindiger je mehr man lvlt.
bis lvl 25 gibt es keine vernünftige instanzen. also erst ab forsaken abbey machts spaß find ich.
barren caves sind ziemlich lang und dann gibts nur ein boss :-\ ?

toll fand ich die portale, nicht so nervig wie die flugreisen in wow.

die berufe fand ich in RoM nicht so toll, irgendwie kam man nur schleppend voran. man muss ewig holz schlagen und kräutern. und das geht nicht schnell, sondern pro schlag (3s glaube) kriegt man 1 holz.

die rüstungswert berechnung war noch unausgewogen wo ich gespielt hab, sprich viel rüstung macht kaum schadensverminderung. platte und schwere rüstung sind also gleich gut zum tanken und nur die stats sind von bedeutung.

achja. der ep malus xD. herrlich!. der ist schon ok, nette idee. und zum glück wurde dieser bei instanzen endlich auf ein 1/5 oder 1/10 gesenkt. aber es laufen massig bosse auf patrouille herum, die einen desöfteren umklatschen. wenns nur wenige wären ok, morladin in wow z.b. war immer sehr lustig, aber was da rumläuft.

ein vorteil von Rom ist, dass es eine ultimative suchfunktion hat. damit kann man eigentlich fast jedes quest finden, außerdem werden questrelevante einheiten auf der minimap markiert. leider merkt man, dass die entwickler dann auch immer mehr in den questtexten die wegbeschreibungen vernachlässigen, besonders zu einem npc, d.h. es wird diese suchfunktion mit einbezogen ins questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur runenmechanik: die ganzen runen sind zwar immer in mein inventar gelandet, höchstens mal in einen gegenstand gelandet mit runenplätzen, aber sonst wars nebensächlich. anscheind erst im endgame wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

tut mir leid, ich kann immer wenig positives schreiben, aber da gibt es sicher einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (12. April 2009)

grafik 4 sound 5 gameplay 3 characterdesign 5 animationen 4 pvp 4  support 5  - so das ganze mal in schulnoten angegeben (mit realismus) den cs mal ausgenommen (mir is der nämlich wurscht,es geht ums gameplay).es gibt wohl leute die es auch mit 1/1/1/1/1/1 angeben würden ,aber die spielen wohl auch mit Freude den Baufahrzeug-Simulator.
Auch wenn ihr das game gerne zockt sehts doch mal realistisch im vergleich mit dem gameplay/grafikstandard der aktuell vorherrscht 
achja wow zb. bekäme bei mir grafisch maximal ne 3 ,und fürs pvp auch ne 4 (mittlerweile)


----------



## Fusie (12. April 2009)

Khard schrieb:


> mhh Inventar taschen kann man auch ohne echtes Geld mieten ?
> 
> das hat original nix mit RoM-Hassen/r zu tun, dass hat damit was zu tun das man leute vor dem unsinn warnt.. ich mein, man kann sich das angucken.. aber wieviele leute haben auf max lvl gezockt und dann rum geheult weil es garnix bringt ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe 60 Taschenplätze, meine Bank und in meinen "Häusle" eine 20 Platz Lederkiste, wo ist da das Problem gute Sachen - die ich wirklich benötige - dort zu horten, Sachen die ich gerne aufhebe auf einen Twink aus zu lagern und den restlichen Kram entweder im AH zu vergolden/-diamanten oder einfach dem nächsten NPC in die Hand zu drücken?

Klar landet ab und zu mal ein Item im "Überlauf" bzw. ich muss mein Inventar schnell nach etwas durch wühlen was ich bedenkenlos löschen kann, aber wozu sollte ich mir extra "MIETtaschen" kaufen, die nach einiger Zeit so oder so wieder verschwinden und nur schlichter Luxus sind?

"Kostenlos" ist auch so eine Aussage, wenn ich etwas will, muss ich mich eben dahinter klemmen. Will ich die Topp Ausrüstung, muss ich mich mit dem Verbessern genau befassen, da ist es nicht mit Runen drauf klatschen und plussen getan, da steckt schon eine Ecke mehr dahinter.

Welche gelbe, welche grüne Stats will ich haben?
Was bringt mir das plussen bei welcher Rüstungsart, bei welchem Item?
Wieviele Stats kann ich insgesammt auf ein Item noch bringen?
Wieviele Stats hat der eine Fusionsstein, wieviele die 2 anderen und was ist auf den Wandelitems vielleicht noch drauf das dann im Manastein vielleicht stört oder vielleicht passt?

Da steckt schon einiges hinter diesem System, und sofern man die Knopfaugen offen hält kostet einen das alles nur Zeit und Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher, wenn die Grundaussage sein soll, ohne echtes Geld kommt man in RoM zu nichts... muss ebenso die Grundaussage gelten ohne Goldkauf kommt man in WoW nicht weiter!

Mal in Ruhe drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Tschubai (12. April 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> grafik 4 sound 5 gameplay 3 characterdesign 5 animationen 4 pvp 4  support 5  - so das ganze mal in schulnoten angegeben (mit realismus) den cs mal ausgenommen (mir is der nämlich wurscht,es geht ums gameplay).es gibt wohl leute die es auch mit 1/1/1/1/1/1 angeben würden ,aber die spielen wohl auch mit Freude den Baufahrzeug-Simulator.
> Auch wenn ihr das game gerne zockt sehts doch mal realistisch im vergleich mit dem gameplay/grafikstandard der aktuell vorherrscht
> achja wow zb. bekäme bei mir grafisch maximal ne 3 ,und fürs pvp auch ne 4 (mittlerweile)



soso herr lehrer - schulnoten verteilen willst du....dann machen wir das doch auch mal fürs kleinkinder-spiel in deiner signatur(die 1. siggi! - hdro is gut)):
grafik: 4-5 (seit über 4 jahren derselbe dreck, der damals beim erscheinen schon vollkommen veraltet war!)
sound: 4 (das game hat sound? ka - is mir irgendwie nie besonders aufgefallen. außer der orchestrale soundtrack, der is gut)
gameplay: 4 (wo isses denn? immer dieselben "töte 10 davon, bring 20 hiervon, seit jahren....und jetzt bitte nich mit den paar DK-anfangsgebiets quests kommen! so doll sind die wahrlich ned....)
charakterdesign: 5 (alles sieht absolut gleich aus - die lachnummer schlechthin: frisör - huih, man darf sich ne frisur eines gnoms, elfen usw kaufen, wie innovativ....)
animationen: 3 (die sind für die alte grafikengine ned schlecht)
pvp: 6 (lol - wow und pvp? ich lach mich schlapp....arena, was? oh, oh, oh....)
support: 6 (macro, macro, macro, strunzdoofer typ, macro, macro....)

also du siehst - es gibt verschiedene meinungen! so what 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (12. April 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> soso herr lehrer - schulnoten verteilen willst du....dann machen wir das doch auch mal fürs kleinkinder-spiel in deiner signatur(die 1. siggi! - hdro is gut)):
> grafik: 4-5 (seit über 4 jahren derselbe dreck, der damals beim erscheinen schon vollkommen veraltet war!)
> sound: 4 (das game hat sound? ka - is mir irgendwie nie besonders aufgefallen. außer der orchestrale soundtrack, der is gut)
> gameplay: 4 (wo isses denn? immer dieselben "töte 10 davon, bring 20 hiervon, seit jahren....und jetzt bitte nich mit den paar DK-anfangsgebiets quests kommen! so doll sind die wahrlich ned....)
> ...



jo /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb hab ich meinen acc auch gekündigt,bisher nur verplant die signatur zu entfernen^^

und aus den genannten gründen zock ich jetzt hdro und war ,und bin glücklich

und wenn du rom keine besseren noten geben würdest,sind wir uns zu 100% einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (12. April 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> soso herr lehrer - schulnoten verteilen willst du....dann machen wir das doch auch mal fürs kleinkinder-spiel in deiner signatur(die 1. siggi! - hdro is gut)):
> grafik: 4-5 (*seit über 4 jahren derselbe dreck*, der damals beim erscheinen schon vollkommen veraltet war!)
> sound: 4 (das game hat sound? ka - is mir irgendwie nie besonders aufgefallen. außer der orchestrale soundtrack, der is gut)
> gameplay: 4 (wo isses denn? immer dieselben "töte 10 davon, bring 20 hiervon,* seit jahren.*...und jetzt bitte nich mit den paar* DK-anfangsgebiets* quests kommen! so doll sind die wahrlich ned....)
> ...




Lol Du Nulpe... gebe Dir mal nen Tipp: Forum betrachten in dem Du bist, Themenname betrachten...

Aber wenn wir schon Schulnoten zu RoM verteilen:

Grafik: 6 (Sry, wenn ein Crysis eine 1 ist, ist RoM eine glatte 6)
Sound: 6 (Welcher Sound?)
Gameplay: 4 (schlechte und träge Steuerung)
PvP: 5 (Wie jedes andere MMORPG mit Autohit & Autotarget)
Support: 4 

Gesamtnote: 5 (Sry, besser ist es nicht!) Aber natürlich ist dies mal wieder Geschmackssache


----------



## Onkelzjogi (12. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Abend!
> Wie der Titel schon verrät: Lohnt es sich mit Rom anzufangen?
> Ich bin nen WoW- Spieler und hab immer noch die Beta CD von Rom neben mir liegen!
> Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich: Lohnt es sich Rom zusätzlich zu installieren? WoW bietete im mom ja nix ich wart nur auf 3.1
> ...


----------



## Onkelzjogi (12. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Abend!
> Wie der Titel schon verrät: Lohnt es sich mit Rom anzufangen?
> Ich bin nen WoW- Spieler und hab immer noch die Beta CD von Rom neben mir liegen!
> Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich: Lohnt es sich Rom zusätzlich zu installieren? WoW bietete im mom ja nix ich wart nur auf 3.1
> ...


----------



## Onkelzjogi (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin begeistert von dem Spiel, wie es Dir als WoWler gefällt kann ich natürlich nicht wissen. 
Mein Bruder war auch sehr lange bei WoW und hat jetzt gekündigt, weil er RoM spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Ich selbst habe auch mit wow aufgehört und RoM angefangen, 

Klar zu sagen ist, das RoM und WoW Ähnlickeiten besitzen, aber keinesfall genau gleich sind.

RoM bietet einige andere Features als WoW, wenn man das als vergleich nehmen darf.

RoM hat ein Dual-Klassen- Kampfsystem, dass denke ich eine kleine Neuerung in einer MMO-Welt ist. Allein das auszuprobieren lohnt sich.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (14. April 2009)

Was für ne Frage??

Installiere es einfach und wenn du Bock hast schaust du mal rein und spielst ein wenig. So mache ich das auch. Die 5 GB Speicher kannst du doch sicher frei machen. Mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Nicorobbin (14. April 2009)

Ich hab es angespielt und finde es doch eher schlecht...
Mal abgesehen von den Bugs hat RoM wohl probiert die miesesten WoW Quests zu sammeln und diese dann mal 100 zu mulitplizieren.
Ausser "Kille 5 Mobs" "Sammle 5 Erze,Kräuter usw" gibt es dort de facto keine anderen arten von Quests.
Wer sich schon immer mal als Chinafarmer betätigen wollte oder wem Grinden spass macht ist bei RoM gut aufgehoben.
Alle anderen werden sich nach einem der anderen F2P Games umschauen, denn ausser RoM gibt es noch eine ganze menge mehr F2P games in den weiten des www, und viele von denen machen einfach mehr Spass ;-)


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (14. April 2009)

Naja manche mögen RoM , andere nicht .

Du musst es eigentlich selbst herausfinden ob du es magst oder auch nicht ^^ .

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY


----------



## Dorobo (14. April 2009)

Habe es über's Wochenende ein bischen gespielt (Priester / Ritter L12/L10). Vieles ist halt wie bei jedem anderen MMO auch sowohl im Guten wie auch im Schlechten. Ich kann mir natürlich mit der Erfahrung kein Bild über das gesamte Spiel machen. Generell fand ich es grundsätzlich ganz spassig.

Was mir jedoch persönlich extrems sauer aufgestossen ist: Das Niveau im allgemeinen Chat. Man merkt extrem, dass das Spiel nichts kostet. Ob es jetzt wirklich ein jüngeres Publikum ist oder ob sich ältere Personen auf das Niveau eines 10jährigen runterschrauben, vermag ich jetzt nicht zu beurteilen. Der 'Brachlandchat' war nichts dagegen.

Spass darf jederzeit sein und es muss auch überhaupt kein ernsthafter Umgangston herrschen. Jedoch ... eine Person hat es im Chat sehr schön ausgedrückt: Man kommt sich vor wie an einem Gruppentreffen vom Tourette-Syndrom betroffener Personen ...

Denke mal, dass es in höheren Leveln beser wird. Im ersten Gebiet merkt man meines Erachtens jedoch sehr stark, dass es nichts kostet und darum auch nicht schlimm ist wenn man sich jede Frechheit herausnimmt. Wieso auch. Wenn man gesperrt wird, hat man ja auch nichts dafür bezahlt ...

Leider ist das Crafting sehr rudimentär und vorllem sinnfrei. In WoW gab schon den Effekt, dass man praktisch jederzeit bessere Items durch Drop oder AH bekam als man mit viel Mühe herstellen konnte. In RoM ist das dann noch viel extremer. Einzig Alchemie und Kochen kann ich noch einigermassen einen Sinn zuschreiben.

Aber wie schon öfters geschrieben: Selber probieren - Lvl 10 mit beiden Klassen hat man in ein paar Stunden. Bis dahin hat man zwar keine Instanz gesehen, aber einen ersten Eindruck vom Spiel. Ich hab's nicht bereut RoM eine Chance zu geben. Als passionierter PvPler bleib ich aber primär bei WAR und hols nur raus, wenn sich die feigen Destros wiedermal verkrochen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers
D


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. April 2009)

und rom ist MADE IN GERMANY!!!! steht doch für quallität weltweit 

Hehe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht xD Danke!!!

Hier um dieses Gerücht mal beenden:

http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/ind...shortnews=16739


----------



## Fusie (14. April 2009)

Das Handwerk ist ein Thema für sich, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Spielen muss man hier sehr viel Rohstoffe in ein einziges minderwertiges Produkt stecken um sein Können zu erhöhen.
Danach bekommt man durch Rezepte die einfach im jeweiligen Gebiet wirklich zuhauf fallen Zugriff auf eine verbesserte Version.

Blaue Rezepte wieder rum gibt es zum Teil im Minispiel in Varanas und zum Teil bei Bossen in Instanzen oder ausserhalb in der freien Wildbahn.
Dann gibt es aber auch noch ein ganzes Sortiment an blauen Rezepten bei Onkel Kaga direkt neben der Mühleninstanz, die rein gar nichts kosten, man muss nur seine Berufe über Level 3 haben.
In der Mühle selbst kann man die notwendigen Zutaten sich erspielen und anschliessend jeweils ein Level 15 Rüstungsset bestehend aus Kopf, Brust, Bein und Füßen für Stoff, Leder und Kette erstellen - welches man noch weiter aufwerten kann.
Level 20 leichte Aufwertung mit einem R am Ende des Namens, Level 22 epische Aufwertung mit einem RS am Ende des Namens.
Hinzu kommen noch Rezepte für Ringe und Waffen die man nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip bauen und aufwerten kann.

Und das Set ist auf Level 15 eigentlich allem überlegen was man bis dahin per Drop oder per Quest bekommen kann.
Sofern man es noch mit einigen Rüstungssteinen auf +1 oder +2 bringt, kann man es bedenkenlos bis zu den ersten Beutestücken aus der Abeit mit/ab Level 25 tragen.

Zum Chat, mal ist er gut, mal bleibt einem nur das Ausblenden, aber ich würde mal sagen, das gibt sich nicht viel im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen.


----------



## DarkSever (14. April 2009)

Wenn es in WoW wirklich so langweilig ist (wie einige Leute hier sagen: 3x in der Woche Raid, 1x alle Tagesquests), dann ist man ja auch selber Schuld. Man kann sich das Spiel schon langweilig machen indem man langweilige Sachen macht. Aber da gibt es ja auch noch die Arena, die BG's, Städteraids tief in der Nacht, und und und... Wenn man dazu kein Bock mehr hat, kann es ja nicht schaden mal bei RoM reinzuschauen. Ich selber habe einen Lvl 13 Magier/11 Jäger und ich muss sagen, dass bei mir schon jetzt die Luft raus ist. Ständig Inventar voll, sehr nervig, und ansonsten finde ich ist alles so sehr an WoW angelehnt, dass es auch nix neues mehr ist. Das Spielgefühl und alles andere, finde ich, ist bei WoW einfach qualitativ besser. Wie man es in dem Bericht von DemoNews erfährt, geht es in RoM eher um Quantität als um Qualität.


----------



## Jesbi (14. April 2009)

Jedem das seine, würde ich mal einfach sagen.

Ein paar meiner Vorredner haben es ja schon gesagt, installier RoM einfach und probier es aus.
Wenn es Dir gefällt ist gut, wenn nicht dann deinstalliere es einfach wieder.

Ganz persönlich und ohne jede Wertung, ich habe es ausprobiert, aber einfach zuviel in WoW zutun um 2 Games zu zocken, daher war bei 10/10 für mich Schluss, bis dahin fand ich es nicht schlecht und wer weiss, vielleicht geht es auch irgendwann weiter.

Aber bild Dir deine eigene Meinung, wie jedem wohl auffällt treffen hier immer wieder Freunde und Feinde von RoM aufeinander, also selber anspielen und gut.


mfg


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Fakt ist,

man "muss nicht" spielen, um gerade mal auf den Spaß an Rollenspielen zu sprechen zu kommen.

Ob jemand ein Spiel spielen will oder nicht ist schlecht durch einen Forenthread herauszufinden, vor allem nicht in einem RoM Forum!

In einem RoM-Forum sind RoM-Spieler aktiv, was bringt es da anzufragen ob sich RoM lohnt anzufangen? Da kann ich ein Thread eröffnen mit dem Titel "Ist RoM gut?" und die Aufforderung "Kein geflame" darunter schreiben.

Während wir hier diskutieren, hat sich der ersteller möglicher Weise schon einem anderen Forum wie AoC zugewandt weil ihm RoM nicht gefallen hat und erstellt dort nocheinmal den selben Thread.

Jeder wird wohl erst wissen ob für ihn ein Spiel gut ist oder nicht, WENN ER ES SELBST GETESTET HAT!


----------



## Nexrahkk (14. April 2009)

naja. meiner meinung nach ist rom einfach nur schlecht. sry aber nur weil es F2P ist, muss das nicht sehr gutes spiel sein.

- charakter animanition schlecht.
- pferd animation voll daneben.
- hintergrund musik spielt dann ab, wenn man dich erschrecken will.
- sehr oft geht der sound garnicht
- goldseller ohne ende
- die quests sind monoton
- grafik genau wie bei wow
- die atmosphäre eines MMORPG existiert überhaupt nicht
(sieht wie die engine von wow aus)

+ umsonst

ich habe rom einwenig getestet und naja. ich werde das spiel nie wieder spielen.
schon am anfang tötet man 20 - 30 davon, sammle 50 davon. ich habe mehr erwartet.
da ist GW 100 jahre voraus.

ich würde an deiner stelle (TE) ROM garnicht erst anfangen. suche dir lieber ein anderes spiel aus, aber nicht ROM.


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Ja aber es ist bisher das Beste F2P MMO, das musst auch du zugeben


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (14. April 2009)

Goldseller? welche Goldseller? Ich habe bei mir ganze 2(!) in der Blacklist stehen, ansonsten sind mir noch gar keine begegnet...
mir macht RoM eigentlich sehr viel spaß, man hat einfach 0 Zeitdruck, ich bin in einer sehr großen und Netten Gilde, komme 1-3 x die Woche online und hab meinen Spaß.


Die Grafik:  
Nach P2P: 4-5 Nach F2P: 2
Das Questdesign: 
Nach P2P: 3-4 Nach F2P: 2(wenn man sich die Mühe macht und die Questbeschreibungen durchliest!!!)
Die Animationen: 
P2P: 5 F2P: 3 (+1 Note wegen den einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Anfang)
Musik: 
(wenns mal funzt) P2P: 3 F2P: 2   (obwohl man bei MMO's die Musik grundsätzlich ausschalten sollte^^)
Crafting: 
P2P: 
4 F2P: 2
PvP: 
nicht wirklich getestet, aber eigentlich ziemlich rudimentär (*NOCH!!!!!!!!!*)


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Lyx schrieb:


> Was willst du an Sacred 1+2 aussetzen?
> Nur Gothic 3 war von Bugs verschossen zum Start.
> Ansonsten aber hohe Qualität.
> Dann kommen noch Spiele wie Spellforce dazu.
> ...


Sacred 1 war gut keine Frage,aber Sacred II war ziemlich mit Bugs vollgestopft zudem war es wesentlich schlechter als der 1. Teil und meiner Meinung nach hat dazu die viel zu große,wenig bewohnte Welt einen großen Teil dazu beigetragen - enorme Qualität sieht anders aus
Gothic 3 hatte nicht nur Bugs,nein auch das völlig veraltete Kampfsystem war ein großer Kritikpunkt.Mittlerweile kann man Gothic 3 recht orgendlich spielen ... dank Fans... Risen wird das bessere Gothic III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spellforce ist gut,aber auch hier haben sich in der Anfangsversion einige bugs gefunden - ansonsten aber sehr gute spiele,über die Siedler müssen wir nicht reden,das diese Qualität haben ist klar (wenn auch nicht alle teile...)
Far Cry - ja tolle grafik,nice als Shooter,Storymäßig - naja...
Zu Cry - Engine - Die CryEngine fand bisher nur bei Far Cry I und in AION platz,kein anderes bedeutendes Spiel hat diese Engine genutzt und das hat auch seine Gründe. Genauso wie bei der Cry Engine II - nur Crysis und Crysis Warhead bisher,auch hier gibt es eine menge Gründe dafür. Angeblich sind 1-2 Spiele mit der CryEngine II in entwicklung - wir werden ja sehen.
Genauso die CryEngine III wird es zum Anfang in kein MMO schaffen was eine menge Leute ansprechen will.
Drakensang war gut,bleibt nur die Frage ob das Team diese Qualität erneut zeigen kann.
Alles in Allen sind deutsche "Topspiele" gut,aber von enomer Qualität ist nichts zu sehen


----------



## Ilumnia (14. April 2009)

ein dicker plus punkt ist die superrrrrr comunity sie ist afst so gut wie in lotro fas familiar fast alle sind freundlich bei mir (fallout kleiner dornenstich) ist alles super ich habe eine freundliche gilde gefunden,dies vermisse ich in anderen spielen sehr strak der umgang miteinander.


----------



## forenacc (15. April 2009)

Ilumnia hat vollkommen Recht, eine gute Community findet sich nicht heufig in MMO's, klar gibt es die ein oder andere Ausnahme, aber immerhin ist es nicht vollgestopft mit irgendwelchen Idioten die dauerhaft den Chat vollspammen.



> Crafting:
> P2P: 4
> F2P: 2



@BufferDerBuffsBufft...
Deine Punktevergabe zeigt das du noch nicht alles wirklich betrachtet hast... 
Das Crafting ist wenn ich als RoM-Begeisterter das so sagen darf "beschissen", egal ob P2P oder F2P!
Auf die Berufe wie Schmied, Schreiner etc. wird zur Zeit bei den meisten verzichtet, da man für diese sein vermögen "rausschmeißen" muss.
Achemie oder Koch, weil diese oft gut zu gebrauchen sind, werden fast nur noch genommen, oder es wird einfach für Eliteskills und für die Gilde gefarmt.

@Razyl
Hier geht es wohl weniger um deutsche Spiele, sondern darum das es ein F2P MMO ist, viele die hier posten lassen das einfach ganz aus.
WoW, AoC, LotRO Gamer können ihre Spiele keinesfalls mit Runes of Magic vergleichen, allein wegen mtl bestehenden Kosten, die dazu beitragen das das Spiel besser, bzw. schneller besser werden kann.
Anscheinend muss hier unter jeden neuen Thread geschrieben stehen: "Keine Erwähnung von AoC, WoW und LotRO!"


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (15. April 2009)

F2P: 4, einfach, weil es hier ein funkzionierendes Craftingsystem gibt^^ In WaR ist Crafting z.b kaum zu gebrauchen und in vielen F2P's gibts nichtmal welches^^ (ja, ich geb zu, das System ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift)


----------



## Fusie (15. April 2009)

Na ja, gerade aus WoW 3.1 raus und mal ehrlich, so der Brüller war der Patch nun aber nicht...
Klar hier und da poliert, neue Icons, Dualskillung, das Farm-Turnier und bla bla bla...
Aber alle Nase lang irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen zu bekommen aufgrund irgendwelcher rätselhafter Vorgänge nervt dann doch etwas....
Dabei alle Addon erstmal deaktivert, noch keine neuen gezogen und denke ich warte erst mal ein oder zwei Tage ab bevor ich mir das nochmal zu Gemüte führe.

Zum RoM Handwerk, die Anforderungen steigen viel zu schnell und viel zu stark an, daher ist das alles noch ein extremes Sammeln, auch wenn die Rohstoffe einem ja praktisch vor die Füsse geworfen werden und man kaum mit dem auflesen nach kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so im Groben, kein schlechter Ansatz, die Berufe aufräumen, die Rezepte im unteren Bereich für graue/grüne und blaue Gegenstände billiger gestalten, so das man sich die Sachen auch während dem Leveln herstellen kann ohne 24/7 nun nur alles aufsammeln zu müssen was einem vor die Nase wächst.

Epische Gegenstände vielleicht etwas teurer, dafür aber mit mehr Werten/Runenslots als Ausgleich  versehen, oder da vielleicht auch eine geringe Chance einräumen das das Ergebnis gleich +1 ist...

Rohstoffe mit einem Schlag abbauen, dafür vielleicht die Ausbeute stärker varieren also im Bereich von 2-8 Stück alles möglich.

Würde sagen, mit etwas Zuwendung könnte das Handwerk dann schon richtig schön aufblühen und würde sicher auch den Handel wieder etwas mehr ankurbeln.


----------



## Chake (16. April 2009)

Also meine erfahrungen mit rom sind mal krass gegenteilig

das spiel ansich und einige ideen sind gut und machen spaß, aber:

keine bugs? da weiß ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, könnte bestimmt 2h am stück bugs aufzählen
spiel scout, hab mindestens 5 verbuggte skills (salve geht nicht im lauf, dieser schuss der crit erhöt da stimmt die anzeige nicht, target area erhöt kein hit....)

support is der nächste punkt, davon ist in rom nichts zu sehen.
Bekannte bugs werden ignoriert (zb lasso vom kundschafter)
verlorene gegenstände können nicht wiederhergestellt werden (die speichern gar nichts, würd mich wundern wenn die überhaupt rollbacks machen können, weder chat noch sonstiges wird aufgezeichnet, wenn man ticket wegen beschimpfungen schreibt oder sonstiges heißts man hätte nen screenshot machen sollen (gehts noch?)
eben hab ich für diamanten (mit euro gekauft) 3runen im ah gekauft, sind leider nie in meinem inventar gelandet, aufm weg vom briefkasten ins inventar verloren gegangen
werd en ticket schreiben rechne aber nicht damit die wieder zu sehen.

es werden zu patches alibi patch notes verfasst, von denen die hälfte nicht passiert und die andere hälfte nicht drin steht

waffen wurden einfach abgeändert (speziell jetzt fernkampf)
stell dir vor du gibst ne menge geld aus und auf einmal is ne andere waffe besser als deine die vor dem patch besser war.

es wurde sogar shconmal ein item ganz raus gepatcht, musste im forum lesen wie jemand für 600dias (entspricht ungefähr 30euro) einen manastein mit den stats 120 auf heilung oder so ähnlich gekauft hat, mim nächsten patch wurde eben dieser stat rausgepatcht. das hat im schnitt jeden 10 priester getroffen ( die wo die quest schon am 1. oder 2. tag beendet hatten und so den stat noch bekamen (btw. die quest war buggy))

vom spiel her ist es recht spaßig aber vom support und deren patch keule kann ich nur warnen


----------



## CrashWriter (16. April 2009)

also ich find schon dass rom sehr viel spass macht.. mir zu mindest...
aber geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ob es sich lohnt... natürlich, da es kostenlos ist.. also mal downloaden und sich selber die meinung bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (16. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Abend!
> Wie der Titel schon verrät: Lohnt es sich mit Rom anzufangen?
> Ich bin nen WoW- Spieler und hab immer noch die Beta CD von Rom neben mir liegen!
> Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich: Lohnt es sich Rom zusätzlich zu installieren? WoW bietete im mom ja nix ich wart nur auf 3.1
> ...



Also ich habs auch angespielt und ausprobiert. Für mich war das Kampfsystem noch lahmer als in WAR und das will was heissen. Ich zahl lieber monatlich einen Betrag und erhalte dafür fertige Mmorpg Kost. Wer natürlich kein Geld ausgeben möchte ist gut bedient und wer sich nicht an der Grafik stört. 

Rom ist ja eigentlich nur dazu da, das sie dir mit Gegenständen das Geld aus der Tasche holen. Ist das noch Spiel oder schon Abzockerei frage ich mich? Bei anderen Spielen weiss man wenigstens was man erreichen kann und was man für seine knapp 10-15 Euro bekommt.


----------



## gw1200 (16. April 2009)

Nexrahkk schrieb:


> - charakter animanition schlecht.
> - pferd animation voll daneben.
> - hintergrund musik spielt dann ab, wenn man dich erschrecken will.
> - sehr oft geht der sound garnicht
> ...



Ich habe schon sehr viele MMORPG's gespielt und kann diese Meinung nicht bestätigen. Für ein F2P-Spiel hat RoM eine sehr gute Qualität.

- Die Animationen finde ich gut und gelungen. Wenn ich da an die Lauf-Animation von HdRO denke (sieht aus als hätten die Chars die Hosen voll) wird mir übel obwohl das Spiel nicht schlecht ist
- Die Animationen der Mounts sind unterschiedlich und reichen von sehr gelungen bis verbesserungswürdig, auf keinen Fall schlecht.
- Musik muss nachgearbeitet werden, hat aber gute Ansätze
- Goldseller? - ich habe eine Black-List, ein sehr gelungenes Feature (auf alle Fälle effektiv im Gegensatz zu WoW)
- Die Quests sind sehr gut miteinander verwoben. Es gibt viele Questreihen, man muss eben nur mal die Texte lesen. Sammelquests sind in jedem MMORPG usus.
- Grafik wie WoW? Ich sage nur "achteckige Fässer" und null Strukturierung. Die Klamotten sehen aus wie angepinselt.
-Atmosphäre hat das Spiel immer nur dann, wenn man sich mit dem Inhalt beschäftigt.


----------



## WR^Velvet (16. April 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Also ich habs auch angespielt und ausprobiert. Für mich war das Kampfsystem noch lahmer als in WAR und das will was heissen. Ich zahl lieber monatlich einen Betrag und erhalte dafür fertige Mmorpg Kost. Wer natürlich kein Geld ausgeben möchte ist gut bedient und wer sich nicht an der Grafik stört.
> 
> Rom ist ja eigentlich nur dazu da, das sie dir mit Gegenständen das Geld aus der Tasche holen. Ist das noch Spiel oder schon Abzockerei frage ich mich? Bei anderen Spielen weiss man wenigstens was man erreichen kann und was man für seine knapp 10-15 Euro bekommt.


Is ja mal totaler Quatsch. Du brauchst auch kein teures Abbo für nen TV Zeitschrift um TV schauen zu können.
Wenn man sich das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen läßt darf man dafür nicht die Schuld anderen geben.
RoM ist problemlos auch ohne Realgeld Investition spielbar. Selbst im Endgamebereich kann man gut da stehen auch wenn man kein Realgeld investiert hat.
Dauert nur ebend länger. Wenn man die Zeit nicht investieren will und am besten gleich top Equip haben will kann man natürlich auch ordentlich Geld im CS investieren. Mit Abzocke hat das aber nicht im geringetsn zu tun.
Wenns mir nicht glaubst, mein Equip ist 100% ohnr Realgeld investition.
Stehe als Knight bei 11k HP und 14k Defense. Kann jede Ini problemlos tanken und habe CS usern somit keinen Nachteil.

Man muß sich schon bissle mit dem Spiel beschäftigen.
Im F2P Bereich ist RoM mit Abstand das beste was es im moment gibt. Da beißt die Maus kein faden ab.
Ich will nichts schön reden, klar gibt es hier und da noch Bugs und Probleme.
Aber die Zeiten wo man nen fertiges Game bekommt nur weil es monatliche Fixkosten hat sind noch lange nicht angebrochen.


----------



## Freakwave (16. April 2009)

@Larandera

/Sign   ganz viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

FW


----------



## Butsch (16. April 2009)

RoM hat so gut wie die gleich grafik wie WoW, vllt hier und da bissl anders aber ansonsten so gut wie identisch.
Berufe in RoM voll von arsch. bringt nix mats farmen ohne ende für 1 skillpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Comm, sicher gibt es in beiden spielen idioten aber RoM hat ne ecke mehr davon weil kostenlose spiele kinder regelrecht anlocken. WoW is voller und hat genausoviel idioten an board wie RoM

BOTS, Blizzard kümmert sich drum, RoM gibt nix aus dafür und es rennen weis ich wieviele damit rum schon. ist auch easy einzustellen.
Goldseller bringt eh nix im game da gold wertlos wird, fast alles nur noch für dias drin.

Endcontent: RoM CA, Cyklo, SoK abfarmen für stats vllt noch für items wobei CA,SoK wirklich pillepalle sind
WoW: noch jede menge 5er ini´s, Naxx, bald noch Ulduar   
beides ziemlich lahm aber wow bietet da noch mehr

Musik/Sound in RoM total grottig

Dias, sehr viele items nur noch für dias im ah, bald sinken die preise dafür ins bodenlose aber die stats werden immer gerne gekauft und ohne dias biste am arsch, gerade als Tank.

Bug´s ohne ende und grottiges Balance. 

Entweder wow oder doch lieber mikado spielen


----------



## treecat (16. April 2009)

Dann definier mal bitte "Lohnend" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal meine Erfahrungen mit ROM; ist natürlich rein subjektiv und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit. 

Ich habe es in der OB angefangen; machte auch wirklich Spass. 
Das Spiel hatte ein paar echt gute und frische Ansätze. Da wurde auch noch regelmäßig was an dem Spiel gemacht und auf Feedback der Spieler reagiert. Bis sie dann die Klassen kaput gepatched haben, aber O.k., was uns nicht umbringt ... . Die Community war nett und recht erwachsen. Man konnte schön entspannt spielen und leveln. Dazu kam dann noch der Reiz, ein neues Spiel zu entdecken und Spielweisen herauszuknobeln.

Ich war auch zuerst sehr skeptisch wegen des angeblichen "Zwangs, was im Shop zu kaufen". Man "muss" aber gar nichts und kommt auch so klar. O.k., es scheinen doch einige rege den Shop zu nutzen, aber was soll´s, irgendwie muss sich das Spiel ja auch bezahlt machen. Steht jedem frei.

ABER! Mit der offiziellen Veröffentlichung und dem Hype (u.a. durch BUFFED) ging es bergab. 

Man hat den Eindruck, dass kaum noch was gemacht wird. Altbekannte Bugs, fehlerhafte Fähigkeiten, etc.  werden einfach nicht behoben. Von regelmäßigen Serverdowns mal ganz zu schweigen. Kennt man zwar auch von anderen Spielen, aber es nervt und ist teilweise schon lächerlich. Und man kann sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass dem Publisher die Meinung und das Feedback der Spieler gepflegt am Ar... vorbei geht; hauptsache, der Shop läuft bugfrei.

Durch den Hype kam auf einmal ein riesiger Schwung Leute und wollten es sich auch angucken. Da kamen die Server schnell an ihre Grenze. 

Mit dem Ansturm von typischen "Ex-Wow´lern auf Entzug" ging das Niveau der Community rasant in den Keller. In jedem Spiel erkennt man diese sofort daran, dass sie a) den Chat vollabern und b) i.d.R. unfähig sind, ohne Questguide und Babysitter von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu finden und bei jeder kleinen Schwierigkeit sofort lautstark um Hilfe quengeln. Man kam sich schon vor wie bei WoW, was speziell diejenigen, die wegen der Community von WOW weg waren, nur noch nervte.

Inzwischen habe ich ROM auf Eis gelegt; primär, weil mich die Bugs und das Verhalten des Publishers nur nervten und mir das ewige Grinden auf die Dauer zu öde wurde. Und die meisten Quests sind leider einfaches, stupides, pures Grinden. Schade.

Kurz:

Ja, ROM macht Spass und kann (zumindest kurzfristig) wirklich fesseln. Wer WoW oder HDRO kennt kommt mir ROM auch klar. Für ein F2P ist es überraschend gut, hat aber auch einige der typischen Schwächen und Macken. Längerfristiger Spielspass...? Für mich eher nicht; dafür hat es noch zu viele Macken.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich ROM mal anzugucken und sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Anschauen kostet nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (16. April 2009)

Fassen wir zusammen:

Q: Lohnt sich RoM?
A: Ja.

Q: Brauch man Diamanten?
A: Nein.

Ausnahmen sind Spieler ohne Ahnung und "Skill", aber diese passen so oder so besser zu anderen Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon interessant, da wird von einem Spieler geschrieben das man ohne Probleme alles Tanken kann, kommt keine zwei Post später eine neue Blindschleiche und heult rum, dass dies ja gar nicht möglich ist.

Bots und Goldverkäufer gibt es ja auch keine in WoW... hmmm, guck mal es regnet tote Zwerge/Gnome und deren Leichen bilden einen Webseiten Namen...
Oh schau mal, da drehen wieder die Jäger Bots ihre Runden, ok, heute ist nichts mit Farmen...
Nanu wo ist mein Erz hin? Ach, da unten fliegt ein Lowlevel unter dem Boden lang und sammelt alle Rohstoffe ein.
Hallo wsdfsdfkjert, bist doch gewiss ein Bruder von prtiorutziuzrtiu und nein ich will noch immer nichts von deinem Gold kaufen...

Ein Hoch auf den Schamanen "Bug", diverse Level 1 Goldspammer damit ins Jenseits befördert durch das richtige Makro, aber das wurde ja schnell gefixt, schliesslich darf man die armen Bots nicht ungestraft umhauen können...

WoW und massig "Endcontent"? Na klar, deswegen langweilen sich ja auch so viele in den Städten rum...

Im Bereich Bugs und Balance sollten sich WoW Spieler auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, sie könnten raus fallen...

Druiden Balance in der Arena zu Pre WotLK Zeiten? Die letzte Saison und der Todesritter mit seinem Freund den Paladin?

WoW ist einfach nur über Jahre hinweg gereifte Massenware und die echte Konkurenz zu blöde ihre Software erst fertig zu programmieren bevor sie die auf den Markt wirft.
Gibt doch genug Beispiele, aber nein, auch das nächste MMO wird sicher wieder halbgar serviert und dann sich gewundert warum nicht gleich 11 Mio. Spieler Freude strahlend angerannt kommen bzw. nach dem "Probemonat" wieder weg sind.

Kopf->Tisch

Was da wirklich wie ein kleiner Diamant in der Masse schimmert ist nur HdRo, aber die legen auch immer schön nach, feilen fast überall rum und verbessern sich stetig, da macht es immer wiede Spaß rein zu schauen.


----------



## Sexylady09 (16. April 2009)

Ich versteh nicht wie man RoM als Alternative zu WoW bezeichnen kann...
ich hab persönlich etwa 4-5 monate wow gespielt... dies auch nur weil es mir gezahlt wurde... meiner meinung nach ist es aber zu teuer für das was es bietet... und kostet eben....

seit kurzem spiel ich RoM, was ich einiges besser finde... da man dualklassen nehmen kann... was enorm abwechslung verspricht....
in WoW hat man das auf ne andere art gelöst zb. einfach etwa 10 versch rassen und jede alle charaktere... dies ist meiner meinung nach nicht die beste lösung...

bin äusserst zufrieden mit RoM und obwohl es ab und zu ein wenig laggen kann in Städten ( was nicht verwunderlich ist) ist es bis jetzt eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab... Wow kommt bei mir eher als schlusslicht...

naja das wars von mir

mfg Sexylady09


----------



## Vispi (16. April 2009)

also ich spiel es nun seid zwei Tagen und bin bei 17/10 und sitz mit Augenringen vorm PC

also es ist erstmal neu und fesselt einen natürlich das kann ich auch als alter MMORPG Hase sagen, ich saß schon lang nit mehr vorm PC und hab nicht gemerkt wie 10 Stunden rum gehen bei einem Augenzwinkern

man kann das Spiel natürlich nicht mit WOW vergleichen das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Klassen 

ROM ist so ne billig zusammengeschusterte Mischung aus Dark Age of Camelot, eq2 und WOW 

dazu hat fasst jeder Ruckler hängt wohl mit Server und Programmierung zusammen 

dazu sollte man sich auch dran gewöhnen das einen namen wie Berserker216 und solche Sachen begegnen auch haben viele Probleme Chattexte zulesen *lacht*

das sind einfach die Fakten wenn man nix verschönigen möchte, aber trotzdem kann man das Game spielen und ne Menge Spaß mit haben 

wenn also die Frage ist lohnt sich das Game gibt es von mir ein klares ja weil ich wieder nur 3 Stunden gepennt habe und hier wartend vorm PC sitze das die Server hochfahren


----------



## ExInvidiaAdVita (16. April 2009)

kurz zum Vorredner. Ich habe WOW nicht (lange) gespielt, aber ich stelle mal die rhetorische frage in raum, ob es nicht logisch ist, oder umgekehrt traurig wäre, wenn wow jetzt nach etlichen jahren nicht mehr instanzen zu bieten hätte, als ein f2p dass vor 3 wochen erschienen ist, bzw. ja im Spätherbst letzten jahres.

Meine erfahrungen mit rom sind ambivalent. Ich denke die geschilderten aussagen, sind meistens einfach zu extrem. egal in welche richtung sie zielen. Weder kommt man in ROM ohne Dias nich weiter, noch geht es ganz ohne meiner meinung nach. Zumindest wenn man ernsthaft  spielen will, sollte man sich auf dias einlassen. MUSS man sich auf dias einlassen. ABER! dennoch erfüllen die entwickler ihren vorsatz! der Unterschied besteht einzig und allein im Zeitaufwand. JEDER kommt an Diamanten. Vor allem im Endcontentbereich... vorher braucht man sie eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Nur ein beispiel: als 50er isses kinderleicht mal ne stunde 3 mal die Mühle (erste wirkliche Instanz!! lvl 15 logar! wird oft vergessen hab ich hier das gefühl) zu farmen. das zeug daraus dient zum craften des sogenannten RS-Sets, dass, wenn man es gut aufwertet bis in die 40er hinein brauchbar ist. Nun ist das set sehr beliebt und so gut wie jeder spieler hätte es gern, ergo sind die absatzzahlen hierfür nicht unerheblich, wenn auch der kurs ein wenig gesunken ist. man könnte auch rohstoffe farmen, stats farmen etc und verticken. oder weiß der geier was... gibt soviele möglichkeiten, wenn man ein bischen aufmerksam den markt verfolgt.

wer die zeit nich investieren kann/will kauft eben. so einfach ist das. und meiner ansicht nach äußerst fair gelöst.

es gibt reichlich mängel, was nicht vergessen werden darf.... die soundkulisse gehört gehörig überarbeitet, das balancing steckt in den kinderschuhen und die performance hat momentan ernstzunehmenden Schluckauf, bugs stören mich allerdings nich weiter, sofern sie quests betreffen. 
grafik... naja. gehobener f2p standart, vlcht ganz oben.... durchschnitt im vgl. zu p2p. aber meiner meinung nach irgendwie liebevoller als bei wow. ich fühle mich wohl, was ich in WOW nicht tat und daher beizeiten das spielen sein gelassen hab. und die grafik mit einem Egoshooter ala Crysis zu vergleichen, wie oben geschehen, ist absolut schwachsinnig... tut mir leid.^^  

Crafting gehört noch einiges getan, pvp interessiert mich nicht. es ist also lange nicht alles gold was glänzt, aber und das ist meiner meinung nach der springende punkt: es macht einfach verdammt viel spass! Das Uprgadingsystem ist meines erachtens schlicht genial. teile wurden geklaut (horadrimwürfel aus diablo, gängige aufwertungsteine, runen), aber das gesamtpaket aus runen, machtsteinen und vor allem dem ausgefeilten, teilweise komplexen getüftele mit den fusionssteinen, ist unglaublich motivierend. davon abgesehen auch die tatsache, dass man die runen noch vielfältig kombinieren kann. diese ganze aufwerterei ist eine eigene wissenschaft, in der viele wie ich finde nicht wirklich durchsehen. denn: nicht jeder der mit 12k lp etc. rumläuft, oder damage jenseits von gut und böse raushaut, ist ein CS-gepimpter supermann, wie viele leichthin behaupten und deswegen den cs und damit das spiel verteufeln. Cs gehört wie gesagt dazu, zur perfektionierung, aber kann auch mit vernünftigen mitteln erreicht werden.   

Grüße


----------



## Vispi (16. April 2009)

wow und rom lässt sich nicht vergleichen die Spielen nicht auf selber KLasse


was aber auch ok ist


----------



## Butsch (16. April 2009)

Vispi schrieb:


> wow und rom lässt sich nicht vergleichen die Spielen nicht auf selber KLasse
> 
> 
> was aber auch ok ist



die 2 spiele sind aber dafür sehr identisch, auch wenn 1 davon f2p ist.

Auch wenn das game noch in den kinderschuhen steckt hätten die ne menge machen können, aber leider wird absolut 0 auf die Community eingegangen.
In den Betas gabs ne menge bugs und bisher ist der allergrösste teil davon immer noch nicht behoben. Der verein ist nur auf geld aus und nix weiter. die spielen ja nichmal selbst das spiel


----------



## gw1200 (16. April 2009)

Die Meinung "Runewaker und Frogster sind nur auf das Geld aus" belustigt mich. Ich habe noch nicht gewusst, dass Blizzard zur Heilsarmee gehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit hat so ziemlich jedes Unternehmen in der Spielebranche die Absicht, Geld mit den Produkten zu verdienen.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (16. April 2009)

NEIN, es lohnt sich nicht! bleib bei wow oder such n anderes game!
ROM is der grösste müll den es gibt!
sowas muss umsonst sein................


----------



## Jorkolos (16. April 2009)

Lyx schrieb:


> Nur Gothic 3 war von Bugs verschossen zum Start.
> Ansonsten aber hohe Qualität.
> 
> Dann kommen noch Spiele wie Spellforce dazu.
> ...



Gothic und spellforce kommen aber aus österreich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## treecat (16. April 2009)

Jorkolos schrieb:


> Gothic und spellforce kommen aber aus österreich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist schon lange eingemeindet worden ... (DUCKWEG! ) Läuft jetzt unter "Großbayern - Süd"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass ein Spiel einen dt. Publisher hat (ist FROGSTER nicht nur ein Ableger eines US-Unternehmens?) bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass das Programmiertteam auch aus Deutschland kommt. Den Stempel "Made in D" kann man immer noch draufmachen.

BTW, das Programmiertteam von ROM kommt doch aus Korea, oder? Die Website sah jedenfalls Koreanisch aus (noch nicht mal auf Englisch).


----------



## Alucaard (16. April 2009)

Also mal so bissel bei der Sache bleiben was das Thema Geld und bezahlen für ein Online Spiel angeht.

Kein und ich meine absolut Kein Entwickler/Vertreiber bringt ein Online Spiel einfach nur so zum Spass raus sondern will damit Geld verdienen.
Ob es nun das Prinzip wie bei WoW ist mit einem Festen Monatlichen Betrag oder aber ein im Grundspiel Freies Spiel mit der Option sich sein Charakter zu verbessern bzw. zu verschönern.

Der Unterschied von WoW zu RoM ist das WoW sehr viel länger existiert, sehr viel mehr Kosten verursacht die der Betreiber durch das von ihm gewählte Bezahlmodell an den Kunden weitergibt.
Wen das stört bzw. der Betrag zu hoch ist der ist nicht gezwungen WoW zu Spieln so einfach ist das also bitte keine WoW-RoM-Geld Blödheiten verzetteln.

Das Blizzard ab und an durch ihr restliches Marketing etwas nervig wirkt sei mal so dahin gestellt aber was das Spiel angeht ist es das beste was momentan auf dem Markt ist und auch schon seit 4 Jahren existiert.

Und zum Thema:

RoM ist einen Blick mal wert und eine abwechslung zum genannten WoW also für Gelangweilte WoW´ler die mal was anderes antesten wolln ist es eine Möglichkeit.
Es sollte aber nicht die Grafikpracht erwartet werden die WoW bietet.


----------



## Butsch (16. April 2009)

Blick isses wert aber wer wow gespielt hat wird mit 50 enttäuscht werden wie langweilig es im moment doch ist.und ohne gepimpe wirste kaum gruppen finden

Items farmen , leveln lassen kann man sich von nen bot so wie viele es schon tun.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. April 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> rom ist eigentlich besser als wow.. weil in wow kennt mann alles und rom ist neu und sehr gut
> habe heute mit gm gesprochen  der hat sich 10 minuten nach ticketerstellung bei mir gemeldet
> das hab ich in wow nie gehabt



guck dir mal die spielerzahl bei wow an und die bei RoM dann weißt de warum.....


----------



## Fusie (17. April 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> guck dir mal die spielerzahl bei wow an und die bei RoM dann weißt de warum.....



Ja, und Blizzard verdient ja auch nicht genug mit WoW um deswegen mehr GMs einzustellen...

Na dann fliest das Geld sicher in bessere Server und größere Kapazitäten... wer kennt nicht die gelbe Schrift und den abendlichen Tanz mit 2 vor und 2 zurück vor den Instanzen.

Aber dann wird sicher alles dafür getan Bugs zu beseitigen und eine entsprechende Balance der Klassen her zu stellen... na kommt schon, Käfer gibt es auch in WoW zu genüge und Balance ist ja ein Thema für sich.

In RoM bisher nur einmal den Support gebraucht für ein neues zweites Passwort, ging relativ zügig, nichts zu meckern.

In WoW mehrfach den Support schon kontaktiert, GMs sind soweit immer freundlich gewesen, da gibt es nichts zu meckern, aber helfen konnten die auch nicht immer.
In manchen Fällen gab es dann auch nur einen Brief im Postfach mit der "Wir konnten sie leider im Spiel nicht erreichen." obwohl ich die ganze Zeit auf Antwort gewartet habe...

Also da hat sich Blizzard wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, und man kann gewiss nicht behaupten das die finanziellen Mittel dafür nicht vorhanden wären sofern man dies auch wollte...


----------



## superelton86 (17. April 2009)

Allein die grottenschlechte Grafik von RoM sollte die Frage im Threadtitel doch schon beantworten...

Es gibt ja echt Games wo man sagen kann "Naja die Grafik is nich so aber das Gameplay machts", aber SO schlecht wie die RoM-Grafik ist, so gut kann kein Gameplay sein ums auszugleichen.


----------



## Rygel (17. April 2009)

RoM ist n netter zeitvertreib, mehr aber auch nicht. WoW wird dieses spiel nicht ersetzen (können). wie will man auch so plötzlich ein spiel ersetzen, dass schon 4 jahre sehr erfolreich läuft? vor allem mit diesem komischen item-shop!? bis jetzt ist jedenfalls jeder, den ich kenne und der kurz zu RoM gewechselt ist, zu WoW zurück gekehrt.


----------



## Lichtdrache (17. April 2009)

für ein f2p game zwar gut aber kann kein wow erstetzen wie gesagt wurde.

ROM ist asiagame wie aion und auch PT2 und im gegensatz zu wow  sind frogster wirklioch geldgeil  und nicht wie blizzard wo immer an balancing  gebastelt wird stört das frogster net  die machen sich nicht mal mühe da was zu machen.


WOW  sehr geilen endcontest besonders jetzt ulduar macht sehr viel spass und man hat genug hweros und alte inis um beschäftigt zu sein.

hdro hat auch  sehr guten endcontest und ne pfandastische story die einen immer fesselt.

fazit:wer ragnarock und priston tale 2 und andere asiengames liebt der kann nix verkehrt machen hier.
der rest spielt wow,war oder hdro das ist p2p und ausgereifter.


----------



## Mendooza returns (17. April 2009)

es macht keinen sinn gut oder schlecht über rom zu reden
jeder sollte es selbst testen
um es am ende von sich selber aus zu hassen, bzw die leute die es loben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausser man hat zu viel geld und keine ansprüche und steht auf die verkrüppelte performance und grafik
dan hat man auf lange sicht spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und fusel verschone die leute mit deinen kommentaren
du bist ein frustrierter fanatiker wie die freaks die sich in die luft sprengen


----------



## Shainara (17. April 2009)

Hm, lohnt sich RoM ? Dafür müsste ich erstmal wissen, wie Du "lohnt" definierst. Glaube mal eher die Frage wäre
besser Formuliert indem man fragt, ob das Spiel Spass macht. 

Ich persönlich habe nicht lange durchgehalten. Das lag sicher zum großen Teil an der Grafik, die mir einfach 
zu asiatisch daher kam, als auch an den fiesen Sounds. Mich erinnert es an ein Flippergerät und sowas "technisches" in der
Spielwelt ist einfach abtörnend. 

Die Vergleiche hier allerdings im Forum sind auch nicht angebracht. Wenn ich immer wieder mit WoW vergleiche, dann 
kann es nur hinken. Und sicher ist die Frage nach dem Anspruch und der Erwartung auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Wenn ich vorher Porno Hardcore Spieler bei Wow war oder es noch bin, werd ich mich sicher nur schwer mit Rom anfreunden. 
Klar, kann ich jetzt sagen, ich find beides geil. Aber bis jetzt fand ich auch jede Frau mit der ich was hatte mindestens 2 Monate geil.
Nach ner Zeit wurde es dann oft Zeit für etwas neues. Spätestens wenn man sich näher kennengelernt hat, wurden einem eben auch 
die Nachteile deutlich. So siehts hier auch aus. Der Hauptnachteil ist für mich, um wieder zu Rom zu kommen, das gemeine Grinden. 
Ok, wenn ich zugekifft vorm PC hocke und froh bin, nicht mehr machen zu müssen, als meine Hand n halben Zentimeter zu bewegen und
mein Hirn auf Sparflamme zu belassen, dann mag das gegrinde ja seinen Reiz haben. Dann sind das auch ganz tolle bunte Farben die 
Rom mit sich bringt. Aber nüchtern betrachtet: Naja...

Wenn ich aber sehr jung bin und mich mehr oder weniger als Casualgamer bezeichne und nicht bereit bin automatisch jeden Monat zu latzen:
Why not? Da kann man sicher auch diskutieren, obs n F2p ist, wenn man dies oder jenes kaufen muss. 
Ich finde dieses Bezahlsystem auf jeden Fall in Ordnung und man kann sich somit aussuchen, was es einem Wert ist das Teil zu spielen. Letztlich greift es 
ja ein wenig das Shareware Prinzip auf. Bist du zufrieden mit einigen Einschränkungen, ist es ok und Du kannst es kostenlos spielen. Findest Du es 
hingegen so geil, dass Du die Entwickler und den weiteren Gamecontent fördern möchtest, dann zahlst Du und bekommst sozusagen die Vollversion. 

Nun ja, aus meiner Sicht kann und will Rom kein Konkurrent zu WoW sein und es damit zu vergleichen, ist eben Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. 
Ich halte es so wie mit dem Fernsehprogram... Wenn ich es gut finde, gucke ich es und wenn ich es scheisse finde, schalte ich um... Aber ich verurteile 
niemanden der sich Dinge anschaut, die ich net mag....     Ok... vielleicht bei DSDS ;P


----------



## Blocher (17. April 2009)

Also ich spiele auch WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich hats nicht überzeugt. Wir sind uns an P2P Standard gewöhnt und RoM als F2P kanns da nicht mithalten wenn man mich fragt. Naja so ist meine Ansicht.


----------



## Kerodos (17. April 2009)

Also erstens für alle Rom hasser ist Rom erst in der anfangsphase und wie sollen da schon so viele Spieler wie bei Wow sein das wäre doch verückt, Da es noch in der Anfangsphase ist muss noch viel ausgebesert werden im Gegensatz zu WOW das nach 4 Jahren bei jedem Patch mehr Fehler ins Spiel patchsts (weis nicht wie man das schreibt) als zu beheben. 
Erst kürzlich konte sich mein Bruder nicht einloggen weil da Steht "Ein Spieler mit dem Namen Sakrat exestiert bereits" Hallo er will ja keinen neuen Char erstelllen.
Und es gibt ein paar Sachen bei dennen es schön wäre wenn sie bei Rom schon umgeändert werden könnten.
Zum beispiel das Liebe alte Fahrmen das dauert ja ne ewigkeit. Da sollte man schon am besten bei jedem abbauen alles haben das wäre viel viel viel besser.
Und die Steuerung das hat Wow besser als Rom bitte Rom kopierts die Steuerung von Wow. Und die "!$!§$! Nacht es Wäre gut wenn sie die Tageszeiten wie in echt machen könnten
Und noch was ich könnte immer wan ich will Wow spielen weil mein kleiner (ja mein kleiner Bruder) Bruder Wow spielt,zugegeben ich spiel ungefähr ne halbe stunde am Tag Wow aber Runes of magic find ich besser.
und nochwas in Rom sollen alle 3 Monate ein Kontain Patch kommen der das Spiel erweitert.

Gut das ist meine Meinung und bitte übersehts die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Soidberg (17. April 2009)

Vom "look'n feel" zielt RoM schon deutlich auf WoW-Spieler, denen die Warcraft-Welt ein bisschen zum Hals raus hängt.
Wer etwas völlig anderes erwartet, wird sicher enttäuscht sein. 

Aber da es nichts kostet, außer Zeit (zumindest am Anfang), kann man sorglos mal reinschauen und sich ein Bild machen...
Und es eben dann auch mal wieder 2 Monate liegen lassen.

Mich hat es jetzt auch nicht so begeistert, dass ich dafür was anderes aufgegeben hätte.
Allerdings gehen WAR und AoC ja etwas andere Wege als RoM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder WoW)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. April 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> rom ist eigentlich besser als wow.. weil in wow kennt mann alles und rom ist neu und sehr gut
> habe heute mit gm gesprochen  der hat sich 10 minuten nach ticketerstellung bei mir gemeldet
> das hab ich in wow nie gehabt
> und  housing  gildenburgen  und  duale klassen  ist halt schon sehr geil
> ...



Ololol
Bei mir kommt in WoW n gm nach 2min und wette du kennst ned mal die hälfte von wow^^


----------



## Dunklerprinzrexxar (18. April 2009)

Kann man sehen wie man will. Ich hab nach 3 1/2 jahren aufgehört wow zu Spielen weils immer das Selbe ist keiner Gönnt den anderen etwas und der Support ist auch nicht mehr das was er mal war sry ist meine Meinung und als ich dann RoM endeckte fand ich es recht gut auch die Grafik geht aber Meckereien bringen ja eh nichts! Mfg KeV


----------



## Blocher (18. April 2009)

Onkelzjogi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin begeistert von dem Spiel, wie es Dir als WoWler gefällt kann ich natürlich nicht wissen.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, aber ioch habe schon paar mal mit WoW aufgehört und etwas neues angefangen zu spielen, jedoch hab ich mein Acc nicht gekündigt und bin froh denn die Lust nach WoW hat mich immer wieder gepackt^^
Vielleicht geht das deinem Bruder früher oder später auch so und dann ist er traurig^^


----------



## Alidar (18. April 2009)

Ich finde RoM super - WoW hat mit WotLK seinen Reiz absolut verloren. 
Items kriegt man nur noch hinterhergeworfen und nichts ist mehr wirklich herausfordernd.
Außerdem der CS Shop ist nicht nur da Dias zu bezahlen, nein... da kann man auch was für Phirius Münzen kaufen! (Für einige hier sicher ein großer Schock)
Viele vergessen einfach zu oft, dass es ein F2P ist. 
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden, obwohl mein Magier im 39er "Loch" feststeckt und ich fröhlich für Dailys farmen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## psychomuffin (18. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ja, und Blizzard verdient ja auch nicht genug mit WoW um deswegen mehr GMs einzustellen...


die WOLLEN ja mehr Gms einstellen....nur bewerben sich zu wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (18. April 2009)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> die WOLLEN ja mehr Gms einstellen....nur bewerben sich zu wenige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woran Blizzard ja auch nichts ändern könnte... z.B. Anforderungen leicht herunter schrauben, dafür dann intern den neuen GMs ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen. Also da ist sicher wie auch im Spiel selbst noch viel Raum für Verbesserungen.


----------



## sTereoType (18. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Woran Blizzard ja auch nichts ändern könnte... z.B. Anforderungen leicht herunter schrauben, dafür dann intern den neuen GMs ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen. Also da ist sicher wie auch im Spiel selbst noch viel Raum für Verbesserungen.


Deutschland hat zu wenig Ärzte, schrauben wir doch mal die Anstellungskriterien runter. Ist doch egal wenn mal ein skalpell im bauch vergessen wird...


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Deutschland hat zu wenig Ärzte, schrauben wir doch mal die Anstellungskriterien runter. Ist doch egal wenn mal ein skalpell im bauch vergessen wird...



Zum Glück kann man die Arbeit eines Arztes mit der eines GM´s vergleichen...


----------



## sTereoType (18. April 2009)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man die Arbeit eines Arztes mit der eines GM´s vergleichen...


In Zeiten wo die gesundheit eines Menschen reines Geschäft ist....JA!


----------



## Fusie (18. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Deutschland hat zu wenig Ärzte, schrauben wir doch mal die Anstellungskriterien runter. Ist doch egal wenn mal ein skalpell im bauch vergessen wird...



Sofern der Arzt nur eine bestimmte Reihenfolge von Knöpfen drücken muss und alles andere über ein großes Handbuch geregelt ist in dem er nachlesen kann und kein Leben gefährdet wird, warum nicht?

Kopf -> Tisch

GMs kann man mit normalen Mitarbeitern vergleichen, also wenn du unbedingt im Krankenhausbereich ein Beispiel suchst, dann nehmen wir mal die normale Putzkraft.
Diese bekommt ihre Vorgaben, ihr Putzwägelchen und dann geht es rund mit dem Wischmob, nicht viel anderes läuft bei einem GM ab.
Die haben ihre Vorgaben, danach einen gewissen Handlungsrahmen und was darüber hinaus geht wird freundlich abgewiesen oder an den nächst höheren sprich Teamleiter weiter gegeben zur Lösung.

Wie schon geschrieben, die GMs waren bisher immer freundlich, aber weder in 2 Minuten "bei" einem, noch konnten sie einem teilweise helfen, da eben die Vorgaben von Blizzard entsprechende Grenzen setzen.

Beste Beispiel ist die sich inzwischen veränderten Regeln in Bezug auf Betrug, vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hieß da noch, machen wir nichts, nun wird geprüft und sofern möglich auch geholfen.
Nebenbei bemerkt ein Service den es im US Bereich seit Release gab und bei uns erst nachträglich eingeführt wurde - dreimal darfst du raten warum... kleiner Tipp, erhöhtes Arbeitsaufkommen bei den GMs...


----------



## Orinea (19. April 2009)

Ich finds nicht gut , weil das einfach ein abklatsch von WoW ist!


----------



## Batzenbaer (19. April 2009)

Hehe irgendwie merkt man hier,dass für viele WoW das erste MMO war.
Wenn man natürlich mit nem"easy Mode" Game anfängt,wo einem alles hinterhergeschmissen wird,
ist es schwer sich mit anderen was anzufreunden.

RoM hat abgekupfert wo es nur geht,genauso wie es WoW bei EQ,AC etc gemacht hat und immernoch tut.
Dualklassen gibs schon seit FFXI,das ist auch nix neues.
Grafik?Für F2P ganz ok aber mit Aion sicherlich net vergleichbar.
Grinden?Asiagrinder?Haben manche von euch schon mal nen richtigen Asiagrinder gespielt?
Da benutzt man 8h am Tag/7 Tage die Woche ein und dem selben skill,nur um ihn von expert auf Master zu bekommen.

Wie schon ein Vorposter das Beispiel mit ner neuen Freundin brachte,es kommt der Zeitpunkt da wirds öde.
Bei AoC,WoW,HdRO,Warhammer,Vanguard etc wars bei mir meist nach 2-3 monaten soweit.
Vlt weil sich seit 9 Jahren am Spielprinzip der MMOs nix mehr geändert hat.
Bei RoM bin ich nun schon 4 Monate obwohls voller Bugs ist,die Klassenbalance mal heute so und morgen so ist.
Aber es kostet mich nix und ich daher kein schlechtes Gewissen mein Geld vergeudet zu haben.


----------



## Roy1971 (20. April 2009)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Grafik?Für F2P ganz ok aber mit Aion sicherlich net vergleichbar.



Man sollte schon Äpfel mit Äpfel und Birne mit Birne vergleichen..... wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird Aion nicht f2p 

http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=25#kosten

Grundsätzlich finde ich RoM erstmal nicht schlecht. Nur weil es keine monatlichen Gebühren erhebt, ist es nicht gleich schlecht.


----------



## Batzenbaer (20. April 2009)

Ich wollte RoM nicht mit Aion vergleichen.
NC Soft hat da wesentlich mehr Kapital um so nen Spiel mit der Cry Engine zu stemmen.

Meine Aussage war eher,dass RoM mir länger Spass bietet,als die ganzen P2P der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Zanzara66 (30. April 2009)

Ich muss zugeben RoM ist mein Erstes solches Spiel.
Ich bin also völlig unbeeinflusst von WoW und ähnlichem.

Kann also NUR über RoM ---> meine persönliche Meinung sagen.

MIR gefällt RoM so wies ist.

MfG, Zanzara


----------

